# Επτά μεταπολιτευτικοί μύθοι



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Το βρήκα στην Ψυχαγωγία του in.gr, αλλά μάλλον στα Πολιτικά ανήκει. Για παρακολούθηση και σχολιασμό αργότερα.

http://www.in.gr/entertainment/cinema/news/article/?aid=1300181218

Βίντεο και σύνοψη:
https://vimeo.com/124189534


----------



## pidyo (Jun 6, 2015)

Κάποιοι εζήλωσαν την δόξαν Αυγερόπουλου. 

Δεν θα σχολιάσω ιδιαιτέρως το περιεχόμενο, καθώς είμαι αρνητικά προκατειλημμένος κι έτσι η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει. Οπότε περιορίζομαι σε δυο έκκεντρα μοχθηρά (κατινίστικο το ένα, ομολογώ, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ) σχόλια: 

1. Όταν κάνεις μια πολιτική καμπάνια, καλό είναι να είσαι και λίγο προσεκτικός στα κείμενά σου, τουλάχιστον στο κείμενο «Σχετικά με μας» που σε συστήνει στο κοινό. Αλλιώς ο κακοπροαίρετος αναγνώστης όπως εγώ θα εντοπίσει με τη μία και τα τυπογραφικά λάθη («δεξαμένη») και τις λεκτικές αστοχίες («την πιο αξιόπιστη και προσβάσιμη πηγή αναφοράς») και τα καθαρά συντακτικά λάθη («Η ανάδειξη της ατομικής ελευθερίας ως πρωταρχική πολιτική αξία»). 

2. Επειδή μ' αρέσει να ξεφυλλίζω, σκόνταψα σ' ένα άλλο θέμα του ιστοτόπου, ιστορικού περιεχομένου. Ο καπιταλισμός, λέει, δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τον ιμπεριαλισμό, για την ακρίβεια αντιτίθεται σ' αυτόν. OK, whatever helps you through the night, που λεν και στο χωριό μου. Αλλά σε επίπεδο μάρκετινγκ, ας μου επιτρέψουν άλλη μια συμβουλή. Όταν θες να γίνεις πολιτικά ελκυστικός, μην αρχίζεις με προπαγανδιστικά φληναφήματα και εννοιολογικές χοντράδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Δεν είδα τον ιστότοπο, αλλά βρήκα το χρόνο τελικά και είδα το βιντεάκι. Είναι μια αρχή για να γίνει πιο ώριμη συζήτηση για τον φιλελευθερισμό στην Ελλάδα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε μπουχτίσει από αριστερή σκέψη και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει χωρέσει και υπέρμετρες δόσεις λαϊκισμού. Από την πολλή ωρίμαση σαπίζει...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είναι μια αρχή για να γίνει πιο ώριμη συζήτηση για τον φιλελευθερισμό στην Ελλάδα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε μπουχτίσει από αριστερή σκέψη και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει χωρέσει και υπέρμετρες δόσεις λαϊκισμού. Από την πολλή ωρίμαση σαπίζει...


Η ώριμη συζήτηση προϋποθέτει και τα ερωτήματα «τι είδους φιλελευθερισμός» (όπως αντίστοιχα «τι είδους αριστερά»), η οποία με τη σειρά της προϋποθέτει τα ερωτήματα «τι είναι, και τι θα μπορούσε να αντιπροσωπεύει, ο φιλελευθερισμός σήμερα» και «τι είναι, και τι θα μπορούσε να αντιπροσωπεύει, η αριστερά σημέρα». Υπολογίζω να είμαι διαθέσιμος γύρω στο 2045 για τη συζήτηση αυτή, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2015)

Εγώ απλώς διάβασα την περίληψη κάτω από το βίντεο και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενθουσίασε. Ναι, αυτά που λέει συμβαίνουν αλλά δεν παίρνει υπόψη του όλες τις συνθήκες για τις οποίες συμβαίνουν.Παραδείγματα:
_Μύθος 1: Μεγάλο κράτος και οικονομική ανάπτυξη
Η ιδέα ότι η οικονομική ανάπτυξη μπορεί να επιτευχθεί μέσω της αύξησης των δημοσίων δαπανών παραμένει δημοφιλής. Οι κρατικές δαπάνες ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ σχεδόν διπλασιάστηκαν κατά την μεταπολίτευση, αλλά αυτό δεν απέδωσε μια ανάλογη οικονομική ανάπτυξη. Το επιχείρημα ότι το χρήμα πρέπει να δαπανάται για να ενισχύει την οικονομία οδήγησε στην διόγκωση των εμπορικών ελλειμμάτων, τα οποία καλύπτονταν από τεράστια κρατικά δάνεια που δημιούργησαν έναν φαύλο κύκλο αυξανόμενων χρεών._

Η διόγκωση των ελλειμμάτων κι ο δανεισμός δεν οφείλονται στο επιχείρημα ότι το χρήμα πρέπει να δαπανάται για να ενισχύει την οικονομία αλλά στο ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έγινε επαρκής διαχείριση του χρήματος αυτού ώστε να ενισχυθεί στ'αλήθεια η οικονομία και να αποδίδει μακροπρόθεσμα. Ο καθένας φρόντισε την πάρτη του, δηλαδή ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Το κράτος παραμένει ο μεγαλύτερος πελάτης των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων διεθνώς.
Για να το δούμε γενικά και διεθνώς: ποιός έχει πληρώσει μέχρι τώρα την εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος, δημιουργώντας νέους κλάδους απασχόλησης και όλη την αλυσίδα από τις σπουδές διαστημικής, στις κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες, στα πανεπιστημιακά εργαστήρια, στη βιομηχανία του διαστήματος; Σε τίνος χρήματα οφείλουμε το μέσο που χρησιμοποιούμε αυτή τη στιγμή για να ανταλλάξουμε αυτές τις γραμμές, το ίντερνετ, τον παγκόσμιο ιστό, την τεχνολογία των κινητών μας και των αιπάντ μας; Κι όποιος θέλει βιβλιογραφία, συνιστώ να ξεκινήσει από τον Βάνεβαρ Μπους. 

_Μύθος 2: Το δωρεάν γεύμα
Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες φαίνονται απογοητευμένοι από την ποιότητα των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών. Στους βασικούς τομείς, όπως η υγεία και η παιδεία, οι Έλληνες δαπανούν μεγάλα ποσά για ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες καθώς δεν εμπιστεύονται τις αντίστοιχες δημόσιες. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, η πλειονότητα υποστηρίζει τις «δωρεάν» δημόσιες παροχές. Πίσω από αυτό το οξύμωρο βρίσκεται ο ανθεκτικός μύθος του «δωρεάν γεύματος»._

Αυτό κακομεταφρασμένο μου φαίνεται. Δε βλέπω κανένα οξύμωρο. Θέλω ποιοτικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες για όλους ΚΑΙ ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες για όσους το επιθυμούν. 
_
Μύθος 3: Το κράτος ως εργοδότης
Ένα σημαντικό μέρος του δημόσιου τομέα στην Ελλάδα δεν είχε ως σκοπό να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στους πολίτες, αλλά αντίθετα να εξυπηρετεί τους εργαζόμενους σ’ αυτό. Τα εργασιακά ζητήματα θεωρήθηκαν μέρος της προνοιακής πολιτικής και συχνά η ανεργία αντιμετωπιζόταν με την δημιουργία περιττών θέσεων εργασίας στο Δημόσιο. Αυτές οι πρακτικές διαιώνισαν την ψευδή πεποίθηση ότι η αμοιβή πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμό των ωρών εργασίας, αντί στο αποτέλεσμα της εργασίας._
Βλ. το 1. Αν είχε γίνει σωστή διαχείριση και υπήρχαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις δεν θα γινόταν αυτό. 

_Μύθος 4: Δίκαιη αμοιβή_
Αυτό το πηδάω γιατί είναι τόσο κακογραμμένο που δεν βγάζει νόημα σε κάποια σημεία. Επιπλέον σχετίζεται με όλα τα προηγούμενα και η απάντηση θα πάρει μισή μέρα. 
Ομοίως και τα υπόλοιπα. 

Γενικά, δεν ξέρω ποιανού ιδέα ήταν αυτό το φιλμάκι. Χαίρομαι που έγινε, γιατί μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα το άλλο μονόπλευρο φιλμάκι περί χρέους που το έχουν μάθει απέξω όλα τα αριστερόνια. Αλλά δύο πολωμένα ντοκιμαντέρ δεν μας κάνουν έναν ισορροπημένο διάλογο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά δύο πολωμένα ντοκιμαντέρ δεν μας κάνουν έναν ισορροπημένο διάλογο.


το +1 μου


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> _Μύθος 2: Το δωρεάν γεύμα
> Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες φαίνονται απογοητευμένοι από την ποιότητα των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών. Στους βασικούς τομείς, όπως η υγεία και η παιδεία, οι Έλληνες δαπανούν μεγάλα ποσά για ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες καθώς δεν εμπιστεύονται τις αντίστοιχες δημόσιες. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, η πλειονότητα υποστηρίζει τις «δωρεάν» δημόσιες παροχές. Πίσω από αυτό το οξύμωρο βρίσκεται ο ανθεκτικός μύθος του «δωρεάν γεύματος»._
> 
> Αυτό κακομεταφρασμένο μου φαίνεται. Δε βλέπω κανένα οξύμωρο. Θέλω ποιοτικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες για όλους ΚΑΙ ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες για όσους το επιθυμούν.


_

_Όχι μόνο δεν είναι οξύμωρο, είναι και παντελώς άσχετο με το "δωρεάν γεύμα". Προφανώς η δημόσια εκπαίδευση δεν είναι δωρεάν για τους πολίτες σαν σύνολο, γιατί πληρώνεται από τους φόρους. Είναι όμως δωρεάν κατ' άτομο, γιατί παρέχεται σε όλους, στον ίδιο βαθμό, ασχέτως εισοδημάτων. Θα ήταν εξάλλου οξύμωρη η υποστήριξη της πλειονότητας των Ελλήνων στην δημόσια παροχή αγαθών, αν απ' την μια αφορούσαν υποστήριξη ακριβώς στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και όχι στην ιδέα της δημόσιας παροχής κι απ' την άλλην αν η πλειονότητα επέλεγε τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Επειδή δεν βλέπω τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία να είναι περισσότερα από τα δημόσια, μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει.

Και τα άλλα περιέχουν σαχλαμάρες. Η αμοιβή δεν μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί ούτε στον αριθμό ωρών εργασίας ούτε στο αποτέλεσμα. Βασικά δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα δίκαιος τρόπος να αντιστοιχεί σε κάτι η αμοιβή. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι πιο δύσκολα ή/και απαιτούν δεξιότητες που αποκτήθηκαν με κόπο, αλλά απαιτούν λιγότερο χρόνο στην εκτέλεσή τους. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που απαιτούν πολύ χρόνο για να δώσουν αποτέλεσμα. Ακόμα, δεν γίνεται όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι να αποδίδουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν καταβάλει την ίδια προσπάθεια. Δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή στον Χ επειδή παρήγαγε περισσότερο έργο, παρότι δούλεψε ίδιες ώρες και κατέβαλε ίδια προσπάθεια με τον Υ.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή στον Χ επειδή παρήγαγε περισσότερο έργο, παρότι δούλεψε ίδιες ώρες και κατέβαλε ίδια προσπάθεια με τον Υ.



Γιατί όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή στον Χ επειδή παρήγαγε περισσότερο έργο, παρότι δούλεψε ίδιες ώρες και κατέβαλε ίδια προσπάθεια με τον Υ.





panadeli said:


> Γιατί όχι;



Ναι, γιατί όχι; Ίσα ίσα, θα έπρεπε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

Έχεις δύο μισθωτούς, ο Α δουλεύει 8 ώρες και παράγει έργο Χ, ο Β δουλεύει 8 ώρες και παράγει 10Χ. Γιατί δεν μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερα στον δεύτερο; Δεν "πήρες" περισσότερα; Χωρίς καμία ανταμοιβή; Ε, τότε, καλά κάνουν κάποιοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και τεμπελιάζουν. Ξέρουν ότι και χωρίς καμία παραγωγικότητα θα πάρουν τον ίδιο ακριβώς μισθό που παίρνει αυτός που δουλεύει όλη μέρα και παράγει έργο. Αν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις παραπάνω λεφτά στον πιο παραγωγικό, τότε πρέπει να απολύσεις τον λιγότερο παραγωγικό και να πάρεις έναν άλλον εξίσου παραγωγικό με τον Β. Αλλιώς, ο Β, μετά από λίγο καλά θα κάνει να ρίξει την παραγωγικότητά του στο επίπεδο του Α.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

Εντάξει, να αρχίσουμε να δίνουμε λιγότερα λεφτά στις γυναίκες που εργάζονται σε χειρωνακτικές εργασίες ή στα άτομα με αναπηρίες. Μα δεν βλέπετε και οι ίδιοι ότι για να το κάνετε να ακούγετε λογικό χρησιμοποιείτε υπερβολές του στυλ "10Χ"; Αν κάποιος δουλεύει 10 φορές λιγότερο από κάποιον άλλον τον απολύεις, γιατί προφανώς δεν δουλεύει. Εξάλλου η μέτρηση του έργου δεν είναι ούτε πάντα εφικτή ούτε αντικειμενικά μετρήσιμη σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Η ουσία είναι ότι ακόμα κι αν δυο άτομα καταβάλλουν την ίδια προσπάθεια, είναι δεδομένο ότι το ένα απ' τα δυο θα παράγει περισσότερο. Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ικανότητες, την ίδια μυϊκή δύναμη, την ίδια ταχύτητα στην αντίληψη, κτλ. Δεν είναι μόνο οι παράμετροι που ελέγχουμε, είναι και οι βιολογικοί μας περιορισμοί. Οπότε η διαφορά στην μισθοδοσία σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα συνιστά διάκριση με βάση βιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα δεν βλέπετε και οι ίδιοι ότι για να το κάνετε να ακούγετε λογικό χρησιμοποιείτε υπερβολές του στυλ "10Χ"; Αν κάποιος δουλεύει 10 φορές λιγότερο από κάποιον άλλον τον απολύεις, γιατί προφανώς δεν δουλεύει.


Δεν έχεις ποτέ σου εργαστεί στο ελληνικό δημόσιο, ε; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

Όχι. Ούτε σκοπεύω. Αν και έχω εργαστεί για το δημόσιο, σε πρόγραμμα της ΕΕ, όμως εκεί οι εργαζόμενοι ήμασταν δύο μόνο (και η δουλειά μας ήταν να διδάξουμε χρήση Η/Υ σε καθηγητές της δευτεροβάθμιας).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι ακόμα κι αν δυο άτομα καταβάλλουν την ίδια προσπάθεια, είναι δεδομένο ότι το ένα απ' τα δυο θα παράγει περισσότερο. Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ικανότητες, την ίδια μυϊκή δύναμη, την ίδια ταχύτητα στην αντίληψη, κτλ. Δεν είναι μόνο οι παράμετροι που ελέγχουμε, είναι και οι βιολογικοί μας περιορισμοί. Οπότε η διαφορά στην μισθοδοσία σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα συνιστά διάκριση με βάση βιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά.



Οπότε η απάντησή σου ποια είναι; Πρέπει να αμείβονται το ίδιο δύο άτομα που καταβάλλουν την ίδια προσπάθεια αλλά, για x y z λόγους, έχουν διαφορετική παραγωγικότητα; 

Ας πούμε, πρέπει όλα τα μέλη μιας ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας να αμείβονται το ίδιο; Στο κάτω κάτω, κάνουν τις ίδιες προπονήσεις, ακολουθούν την ομάδα στα ίδια ταξίδια, συμμετέχουν στους ίδιους αγώνες. Ενενήντα λεπτά διαρκεί ο αγώνας είτε είσαι ο Μέσι, είτε ο Τζόρντι Άλμπα. Κάνει "διακρίσεις με βάση βιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά" ο ιδιοκτήτης της Μπαρτσελόνα όταν αμείβει τον πρώτο με δεκαπλάσιο μισθό σε σχέση με τον δεύτερο; Θα έπρεπε να τους αμείβει το ίδιο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στον αθλητισμό η αμοιβή είναι ευθέως ανάλογη των βιολογικών δυνατοτήτων. Εκεί δεν έχει τόση σημασία η διαφορά στο παραγόμενο έργο, έχει σημασία η διαφορά στην πιθανότητα να πάρεις το αποτέλεσμα που θέλεις, σε ένα δυαδικό σύστημα: ή κερδίζεις ή χάνεις. Η διαφορά στο έργο είναι δευτερεύουσα μπροστά στην διαφορά των πιθανοτήτων νίκης, όπου η συμβολή κάθε παίκτη εκτιμάται από τον προπονητή και την διοίκηση. Σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες δουλειές, το έργο είναι αυτό που καθορίζει την λειτουργία μιας επιχείρησης (ιδιωτικής ή δημόσιας ή ΜΚΟ).

Αυτά απλοϊκά, γιατί οι μισθοί στα αθλήματα και ειδικά στο ποδόσφαιρο έχουν να κάνουν και με άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2015)

Ας φύγουμε από τον αθλητισμό λοιπόν. Όταν δύο εργαζόμενοι έχουν θεωρητικά τα ίδια προσόντα και πτυχία, αλλά στην πράξη ο ένας τελείωσε το πανεπιστήμιο κάνοντας καταλήψεις και παίρνοντας πεντάρια, και ο άλλος απέκτησε γνώσεις στο αντικείμενό του και ανώτερες δεξιότητες από τον άλλο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ο δεύτερος να είναι πιο αποδοτικός για την επιχείρηση (ή για το Δημόσιο) από τον πρώτο. Γιατί πρέπει να ισοπεδώνονται στον κατώτατο μισθό και να μην μπορεί ο δεύτερος να αυξήσει τον μισθό του μετά από αντικειμενική αξιολόγηση; Στην ουσία δηλαδή να πάρει μια μισθολογική προαγωγή που δεν την δικαιούται ο άλλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

Αλεξάνδρα, ξεφεύγεις από την διατύπωσή μου που αφορά βιολογικούς περιορισμούς και όπου μίλησα για ίση προσπάθεια. Δεν μίλησα για θεωρητικά προσόντα. Εσύ τι λες; Συμφωνείς μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε εργοτάξιο να πληρώνεται λιγότερα επειδή δεν έχει τις ίδιες σωματικές ικανότητες με τους άντρες συναδέλφους της;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2015)

Τι δουλειά κάνει στο εργοτάξιο; Γιατί αν σπάει πέτρες, σαφέστατα και πρέπει να πληρωθεί περισσότερο κάποιος που σπάει περισσότερες πέτρες στο ωράριό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

Συνεπώς, συζητάτε λάθος θέμα, αφού μπαίνει μέσα και το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς. Η σύγκριση πρέπει να γίνεται με ίδιο αντικείμενο εργασίας, οπότε η απορία είναι γιατί να καλύπτουν την ίδια θέση άνθρωποι που έχουν αισθητά διαφορετική απόδοση. Διαφορετικά, αν βρίσκονται μέσα στα όρια της αποδεκτής (από τις προδιαγραφές της θέσης) διακύμανσης, φαίνεται σωστό να έχουν την ίδια βασική αμοιβή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Πάντως πολλοί κούριερ / ντελιβεράδες με το κομμάτι πλέον πληρώνονται.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...αν βρίσκονται μέσα στα όρια της αποδεκτής (από τις προδιαγραφές της θέσης) διακύμανσης, φαίνεται σωστό να έχουν την ίδια βασική αμοιβή.


Αυτό ακριβώς είπα κι εγώ, ότι εξισώνοντας όλους στο μίνιμουμ αποδεκτό όριο, θα παίρνουν όλοι τη βασική αμοιβή. Αλλά αν κάποιος έχει ανώτερη απόδοση, θα πρέπει να μπορεί και να αμείβεται παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

Όχι, αν κάποιος έχει ανώτερη απόδοση (εκτός των ορίων και προδιαγραφών της θέσης) δεν βρίσκεται στη σωστή θέση (ή στη σωστή ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου). Ίσως μεταβατικά να πληρωθεί περισσότερα (νόμιμα, αν το σύστημα το επιτρέπει, παράνομα, από τρύπες που θα βρει ή θα δημιουργήσει ως ικανότερος) αλλά αυτή η ισορροπία είναι εγγενώς ασταθής και μακροπρόθεσμα μη διατηρήσιμη.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεπώς, συζητάτε λάθος θέμα, αφού μπαίνει μέσα και το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς. Η σύγκριση πρέπει να γίνεται με ίδιο αντικείμενο εργασίας, οπότε η απορία είναι γιατί να καλύπτουν την ίδια θέση άνθρωποι που έχουν αισθητά διαφορετική απόδοση. Διαφορετικά, αν βρίσκονται μέσα στα όρια της αποδεκτής (από τις προδιαγραφές της θέσης) διακύμανσης, φαίνεται σωστό να έχουν την ίδια βασική αμοιβή.




Νομίζω ότι μια απλή και εφαρμόσιμη λύση είναι να υπάρχει η ίδια βασική αμοιβή συν ένα μπόνους παραγωγικότητας για όσους βρίσκονται στο ανώτερο χ% του αποδεκτού ορίου διακύμανσης. 


Έλλη, το μόνο συμπέρασμα που μπορώ να βγάλω από τις απαντήσεις σου είναι ότι τρολάρεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Νομίζω ότι μια απλή και εφαρμόσιμη λύση είναι να υπάρχει η ίδια βασική αμοιβή συν ένα μπόνους παραγωγικότητας για όσους βρίσκονται στο ανώτερο χ% του αποδεκτού ορίου διακύμανσης.


Ναι, εφόσον είναι απαραίτητη η στελέχωση από στελέχη ανωτέρου επιπέδου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

Η λύση "μπόνους παραγωγικότητας" για κάποιον που ξεφεύγει αρκετά από τον μέσο όρο μπορεί να ακούγεται δίκαιη, αλλά στην πράξη δύναται να δημιουργήσει περισσότερα δεινά απ' ό,τι καλά (μείωση της μέσης παραγωγικότητας, έχθρες ανάμεσα στο προσωπικό).

Τι ακριβώς βρήκες τρολάρισμα σ' αυτά που έγραψα, Panadeli; Την διάκριση μεταξύ αντικειμένου στο οποίο έχει σημασία το αποτέλεσμα και αυτών που σημασία έχει το έργο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρουσα αναφορά στο θέμα έχει το Why nations fail (που προσπαθώ να τελειώσω αυτήν την περίοδο). Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει ότι επί ΕΣΣΔ τα μπόνους παραγωγικότητας δίνονταν σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως, με βάση την απόδοση του προηγούμενου έτους, κι έτσι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν είχαν κανένα κίνητρο να δουλέψουν περισσότερο: αν αύξαναν την παραγωγικότητά τους, αύξαναν απλώς τον πήχη του επόμενου έτους. Έπρεπε δηλαδή να δουλέψουν περισσότερο για να πάρουν τα ίδια χρήματα ως «μπόνους». Φρόντιζαν λοιπόν να κάνουν απλώς το ελάχιστο.

Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και με τους ποσοτικούς στόχους: αν το μπόνους δινόταν με βάση το βάρος των παραγόμενων πολυελαίων, ο κάθε πολυέλαιος ήταν τόσο βαρύς που μετά βίας κρεμόταν από το ταβάνι. Αν το μπόνους δινόταν με βάση το εμβαδόν των παραγόμενων φύλλων αλουμινίου (αν δεν απατώμαι), τα φύλλα αλουμινίου ήταν τόσο λεπτά που ίσα που δεν έσπαγαν.

Εφόσον δηλαδή το μπόνους δεν δινόταν ανάλογα με την παραγωγικότητα του κάθε εργαζόμενου και εφόσον δεν δινόταν κίνητρο προσωπικά στον κάθε εργαζόμενο για να βελτιώσει τη δική του οικονομική θέση, οι εργαζόμενοι κατέβαλλαν την ελάσσονα προσπάθεια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Το μπόνους παραγωγικότητας έχει αποδειχθεί ότι δεν φέρνει θετικά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε συνεχής αξιολόγηση και διατήρηση των καλύτερων και αποδοτικότερων.

ΥΓ Κάτσε να βάλω και κάνα λινκ: https://www.nottingham.ac.uk/econom...centre/bonuses-dont-make-you-work-harder.aspx


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

Υπάρχουν δουλειές που πληρώνονται με το παραγόμενο έργο για πρακτικούς και αντικειμενικούς λόγους. Ας πούμε ο έμπορος πληρώνεται με βάση το τι πούλησε, ο μεταφραστής με βάση τις λέξεις των κειμένων του. Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις π.χ. τον ταμία του ταχυδρομείου με βάση τον αριθμό πελατών που εξυπηρέτησε ή τον όγκο εργασίας που διεκπεραιώθηκε κατά την εργασία του, γιατί υπάρχουν οι παράγοντες χρόνος και σύμπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2015)

Ζάζουλα, νομίζω πως ο βασικός παράγοντας είναι ο παράγοντας «αξιολόγηση», ώστε να υπάρχει προσωπικό (ή ιδιοτελές, αν θέλετε) κίνητρο βελτίωσης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, νομίζω πως ο βασικός παράγοντας είναι ο παράγοντας «αξιολόγηση», ώστε να υπάρχει προσωπικό (ή ιδιοτελές, αν θέλετε) κίνητρο βελτίωσης.


Ε ναι, γι' αυτό κι έγραψα ότι κτγμ η ορθότερη συνταγή είναι «συνεχής αξιολόγηση και διατήρηση των καλύτερων και αποδοτικότερων».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις π.χ. τον ταμία του ταχυδρομείου με βάση τον αριθμό πελατών που εξυπηρέτησε ή τον όγκο εργασίας που διεκπεραιώθηκε κατά την εργασία του, γιατί υπάρχουν οι παράγοντες χρόνος και σύμπτωση.


Οι παράγοντες χρόνος και σύμπτωση εξομαλύνονται όταν τα στατιστικά δείγματα μεγαλώνουν. Γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα σε όρια.

Αν κάποιος έχει επί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (ορίζεται το πόσο, π.χ. έξι μήνες) στατιστικά μέση απόδοση καλύτερη ή χειρότερη από το ορόσημο Χ, αυτό μπορεί να αξιολογείται κατάλληλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Και τα άλλα περιέχουν σαχλαμάρες. Η αμοιβή δεν μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί ούτε στον αριθμό ωρών εργασίας ούτε στο αποτέλεσμα. Βασικά δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα δίκαιος τρόπος να αντιστοιχεί σε κάτι η αμοιβή. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι πιο δύσκολα ή/και απαιτούν δεξιότητες που αποκτήθηκαν με κόπο, αλλά απαιτούν λιγότερο χρόνο στην εκτέλεσή τους. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που απαιτούν πολύ χρόνο για να δώσουν αποτέλεσμα. Ακόμα, δεν γίνεται όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι να αποδίδουν ακριβώς το ίδιο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν καταβάλει την ίδια προσπάθεια. Δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή στον Χ επειδή παρήγαγε περισσότερο έργο, παρότι δούλεψε ίδιες ώρες και κατέβαλε ίδια προσπάθεια με τον Υ.



Καλημέρα. Καλησπέρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την επιχειρηματολογία, άρα δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω και τη συνέχεια. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τη σχέση της με την συνοπτική περιγραφή του βίντεο — υποθέτω την παρακάτω ενότητα:

Μύθος 4: Δίκαιη αμοιβή

Κατά την Μεταπολίτευση, οι μισθοί αυξήθηκαν δυσανάλογα προς την παραγωγικότητα των εργαζομένων. Μολονότι σήμερα αυτό είναι μη βιώσιμο, παραμένει κοινή πεποίθηση ότι οι ψηλοί μισθοί μπορούν να διατηρηθούν μέσω ρυθμίσεων και παρεμβάσεων στην αγορά εργασίας, παρά τα δεδομένα σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο που καταδεικνύουν ότι το επίπεδο των μισθών εξαρτάται από την παραγωγικότητα της εκάστοτε χώρας. Πολλοί φαίνεται να υποστηρίζουν ότι οι μισθοί στην Ελλάδα είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλοί. Αυτό όμως δεν εξηγεί το γιατί η χώρα αποτυγχάνει να προσελκύσει διεθνείς επενδυτές: το αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα του κρατικού παρεμβατισμού στο επιχειρηματικό κόστος παραβλέπεται. Οι μισθοί μπορεί να είναι χαμηλότεροι από τον μέσο όρο στην ΕΕ, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να θεωρούνται χαμηλοί αν ληφθούν υπόψη τα λειτουργικά κόστη των επιχειρήσεων.

Όταν, Helle, κάποιοι μιλάνε για τρολιές, είναι πιο πιθανό να συμβαίνει ένα από δύο ή τρία άλλα ενδεχόμενα: (α) να μην έχεις καταλάβει κάτι και να διατυπώνεις την άποψή σου έτσι που να μην διανοείται ο άλλος πώς είναι δυνατό να λες αυτά που λες, (β) να έχεις καταλάβει κάτι και να το ξέρεις καλύτερα από τους υπόλοιπους, αλλά να το διατυπώνεις με τρόπο που δεν γίνεται κατανοητός από τους υπόλοιπους, (γ) να πρόκειται για απλούστατο ζήτημα και να το λες με απλά λόγια, απλώς οι υπόλοιποι έχουμε περίεργη αντίδραση (επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, δεν ξέρουμε το θέμα, δεν ήπιαμε καφέ κ.λπ.).


Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει εδώ, αλλά το τι λες στην αρχή του επιχειρήματός σου, το τι λες στο τέλος και η σχέση που έχουν αυτά με τις αμοιβές στο βιντεάκι μάλλον απαιτούν αναδιατύπωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

Κοίτα, για μηνύματα όπως το παραπάνω, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, δαπανώ τον ελάχιστο δυνατό χρόνο, δηλαδή τον χρόνο πληκτρολόγησης, οπότε δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να τα διαχωρίσω σωστά σε παραγράφους, να τα ελέγξω, να κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εμπεριέχουν μέτρια ως κακή διατύπωση αυτών που σκέφτομαι και θέλω να πω. Αυτό που *αποκλείεται* είναι να μην έχω καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό πάνω στο οποίο απαντώ. Τονίζω την λέξη επίτηδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οι παράγοντες χρόνος και σύμπτωση εξομαλύνονται όταν τα στατιστικά δείγματα μεγαλώνουν. Γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα σε όρια.
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει επί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (ορίζεται το πόσο, π.χ. έξι μήνες) στατιστικά μέση απόδοση καλύτερη ή χειρότερη από το ορόσημο Χ, αυτό μπορεί να αξιολογείται κατάλληλα.



Στατιστικά εξομαλύνονται σε μεγάλο αριθμό επαναλήψεων. Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα σ' αυτό, που αφορά τους χρόνους και τις στιγμές της αξιολόγησης. Εξαρτάται κι από τον τύπο της αξιολόγησης, όσο και την δουλειά. Ακόμα αυτού του είδους η αξιολόγηση κατά όγκο είναι χρήσιμη μόνο για σύγκριση. Αν σε ένα πόστο δουλεύει μόνο ένα άτομο πώς θα γίνει η σύγκριση; Χρειάζεται να κάνεις σύγκριση με ίδια πόστα σε άλλους χώρους (άλλες εταιρείες, ίδιες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες σε άλλες περιοχές).


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι θα είχαμε αποφύγει τέσσερις σελίδες συζητήσεις άσκοπες αν είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει από την αρχή ότι συγκρίνουμε μόνο όμοια: ίδια εργασία. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ανόμοια. Και ναι, στα ανόμοια μπορεί ο μαθηματικός με τα πολλά πτυχία και τη φοβερή παραγωγικότητα να είναι καθηγητής σε γυμνάσιο ή μπορεί να είναι ψιλοτεμπελάκος ανώτατο στέλεχος τράπεζας. Οι μισθοί δεν είναι οι ίδιοι και στις δύο θέσεις. Ή μπορεί να αφήσει τα μαθηματικά και να γίνει σουξεδιάρης τραγουδιστής για νιάνιαρα, να φρίττουν οι μεγάλοι, και να βγάζει ακόμα περισσότερα κι από το δάσκαλο κι από τον τραπεζικό. Ή πορνοστάρ. Ή φαροφύλακας. Ή μάγειρας στις φυλακές. 

Οπότε, οι μισθοί καθορίζονται πρώτα και κύρια από το αντικείμενο της εργασίας. 
Για το ίδιο αντικείμενο σε κάθε εργασία υπάρχει ένα εύρος απαιτήσεων της δουλειάς και ιδανικά όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι βρίσκονται μέσα σε αυτό. Αν κάποιος είναι πιο κάτω, η τακτική είναι ότι αναζητούμε τα αίτια και προσπαθούμε να τα διορθώσουμε. Αν δεν υπάρχει διόρθωση, υπάρχει και η απόλυση ή η μετακίνηση σε άλλη δουλειά. Αν είναι πιο πάνω, συστηματικά κι όχι κατά σύμπτωση, τότε τον προάγουμε στην επόμενη θέση ή του δίνουμε αύξηση κλπ. Θεωρητικά επομένως το σύστημα αυτορρυθμίζεται και ισορροπεί. 
Το δημόσιο, όπως και οι πολύ μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις χιλιάδων υπαλλήλων, πάντα έχει προσωπικό που ξεφεύγει από αυτή την ισορροπία, λόγω του τεράστιου μεγέθους του. Ό,τι και να κάνουμε δεν πρόκειται να αποφύγουμε το πρόβλημα, μπορούμε μόνο να το διορθώσουμε λίγο. 

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, πιο παραγωγικός είναι ο γιατρός που κάνει δέκα εγχειρήσεις τη μέρα, παρά αυτός που κάνει πέντε. Αν όμως ο πρώτος είναι τσαπατσούλης και κάνει τα απολύτως ελάχιστα για να μην πεθάνει ο ασθενής, πόσο μετράνε οι στατιστικές ότι είναι στην ευθύνη του, ενώ ο άλλος βελτιώνει την υγεία των ασθενών για πάντα; 

Επομένως η συζήτησή μας δεν είναι αν ο Χ ή ο Υ πληρώνονται δυσανάλογα για την παραγωγικότητά τους, αλλά αν συνολικά στην Ελλάδα όλοι πληρώνονται υπερβολικά για την παραγωγικότητά τους. Η γρήγορη απάντηση των περισσότερων θα είναι ναι, γιατί έτσι μας λένε, όμως η γρήγορη απάντηση είναι συνήθως λανθασμένη, ειδικά όταν δεν αναφέρεται σε βιομηχανική παραγωγή αλλά σε πιο φλού πράγματα. Κι αυτό δεν το λέω εγώ, υπάρχει μπόλικη βιβλιογραφία, αλλά για συντομία ολίγη Βίκι. 

Ο ιδιωτικός τομέας στην Ελλάδα, όπως τον έχω δει μέσα από αφηγήσεις συναδέρφων και φίλων, είναι το βασίλειο της ασυδοσίας, όπου οι υπάλληλοι πληρώνονται περιστασιακά, τα ωράρια δεν εφαρμόζονται, οι εργοδότες κλέβουν του υπαλλήλους, οι υπάλληλοι κλέβουν τους συναδέρφους τους κλπ. Κι όλα αυτά ενώ υπάρχει νομοθεσία που εξασφαλίζει τα βασικά δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων. 
Φυσικό είναι με βάση αυτή την εμπειρία να ακούει ο άλλος «να καταργήσουμε δικαιώματα» και να τρομάζει. Γιατί σου λέει τί άλλο θα κάνουν πια;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2015)

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι από τους επτά μύθους που περιγράφονται στο ντοκιμαντέρ λείπει ένας που έχει ταλανίσει πολύ τη χώρα κατά την ύστερη περίοδο της μεταπολίτευσης και ιδίως την περίοδο της κρίσης. Αναφέρομαι στον μύθο των «ακραίων νεοφιλελεύθερων πολιτικών» (71.000 γκουγκλιές, όχι αστεία!) που δήθεν έχουν εφαρμοστεί στη χώρα τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες —με κλιμάκωση την εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, το οποίο κατά πολλούς θεωρείται επιτομή του νεοφιλελευθερισμού. Αν κανείς πάρει στα σοβαρά αυτή τη θεώρηση, τότε θα πρέπει να δεχθεί ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός (και μάλιστα η ακραία εκδοχή του!) θέλει υψηλή φορολογία στην ιδιοκτησία και την κατανάλωση, θέλει να υπάρχουν κάθε λογής κλειστά επαγγέλματα και κάθε λογής προστατευμένες ομάδες, θέλει το κράτος να επιβάλλει οριζόντιες ρυθμίσεις στις αποδοχές των μισθωτών και των συνταξιούχων, κ.ο.κ. 

Στην πραγματικότητα, βέβαια, ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός δεν θέλει τίποτε από όλα αυτά· θέλει τα ακριβώς αντίθετα. Το μνημόνιο που εφαρμόστηκε στην Ελλάδα δεν ήταν νεοφιλελεύθερο. Περιείχε ένα ιδιότυπο μείγμα από παρεμβάσεις φιλελεύθερης κοπής (ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, άνοιγμα κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, απελευθέρωση απολύσεων κλπ) και παρεμβάσεις σοσιαλιστικής κοπής (αύξηση φορολογίας, οριζόντιες ρυθμίσεις σε μισθούς και συντάξεις κλπ). Εμείς εφαρμόσαμε τις δεύτερες και προβάλαμε σθεναρή, σθεναρότατη αντίσταση στην εφαρμογή των πρώτων. Έτσι, μέσα σε μόλις πέντε χρόνια εφαρμογής του «ακραία νεοφιλελεύθερου» μνημονίου, η Ελλάδα κατάφερε να κατρακυλήσει 57 ολόκληρες θέσεις στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη χωρών ως προς την οικονομική τους ελευθερία με βάση τις μετρήσεις του The Heritage Foundation: από την 73η θέση που κατείχαμε το 2010, όταν ξεκίνησε η εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, στην 130η (!) θέση το 2015. (Αν δεν θεωρείτε αξιόπιστες τις μετρήσεις του συγκεκριμένου ιδρύματος, υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα αντίστοιχα ιδρύματα που πραγματοποιούν παρόμοιες μετρήσεις, όλες με παρόμοια αποτελέσματα: τα χρόνια εφαρμογής του μνημονίου, οι δείκτες οικονομικής ελευθερίας στην Ελλάδα βούτηξαν κατακόρυφα).



Έγραψα τα παραπάνω επειδή:
α. σήμερα έχω ρεπό ώστε να διορθώσω γραπτά, και βαριέμαι να διορθώσω γραπτά, και 
β. μιας και σήμερα έχω ρεπό ώστε να διορθώσω γραπτά, και βαριέμαι να διορθώσω γραπτά, από το πρωί σερφάρω στο δίκτυο. Έτσι, έπεσα επάνω σε αυτό το άρθρο και ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας (μαζί και με μερικές δικές μου σκέψεις).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2015)

Τον μύθο ότι είναι μύθος η εφαρμογή των νεοφιλελεύθερων πολιτικών ας τον πει κάποιος στους ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2015)

Ποιες νεοφιλελεύθερες πολιτικές εφαρμόστηκαν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Δεν βλέπω να διαφωνείτε ως προς την φιλελευθεροποίηση στην ιδιωτική οικονομία, πάντως. Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε να ακολουθούμε ενιαίο πλαίσιο για την οικονομία. Κεντρικά σχεδιασμένη και σοσιαλιστική (όπως λέει το ΚΚΕ) ή ευρωφιλελεύθερη και ευρωκαπιταλιστική (για να φτιάξω δικούς μου όρους που να χαρακτηρίζουν την ελεύθερη οικονομία στα πλαίσια του ευρώ). Προφανώς δεν διαθέτουμε ούτε τους πόρους, αλλά ούτε και το πολιτικό προσωπικό και τις ικανότητες να κάνουμε και τα δύο μαζί.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2015)

Συλλογικές συμβάσεις, βουλγαροποίηση μισθών με πρόσχημα την ανταγωνιστικότητα, κατάργηση διαιτησίας, απελευθέρωση απολύσεων... Ή νομίζουμε ότι ιδιωτικός τομέας είναι μόνο οι ΕΕ; Ρωτήστε κάποιον ταμία σούπερ μάρκετ ας πούμε τι έχει αλλάξει στη ζωή του τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε να ακολουθούμε ενιαίο πλαίσιο για την οικονομία. Κεντρικά σχεδιασμένη και σοσιαλιστική (όπως λέει το ΚΚΕ) ή ευρωφιλελεύθερη και ευρωκαπιταλιστική (για να φτιάξω δικούς μου όρους που να χαρακτηρίζουν την ελεύθερη οικονομία στα πλαίσια του ευρώ). Προφανώς δεν διαθέτουμε ούτε τους πόρους, αλλά ούτε και το πολιτικό προσωπικό και τις ικανότητες να κάνουμε και τα δύο μαζί.



Το ευρωπαϊκό οικονομικό μοντέλο είναι ένα μείγμα φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού και σοσιαλισμού. Έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να αναζητήσουμε ποια θέση θέλουμε να έχουμε σε ένα τέτοιο μοντέλο. Πόσο φιλελεύθερη θέλουμε να είναι η οικονομία μας και ποια έκταση θέλουμε να έχει ο κρατικός παρεμβατισμός. Αλλά για να μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε, πρέπει πρώτα να συμφωνήσουμε ως προς το περιεχόμενο των εννοιών. Όταν μέτρα κρατικού παρεμβατισμού βαφτίζονται νεοφιλελεύθερα, δεν μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση. Το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι ανταλλαγή συνθημάτων.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 10, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Συλλογικές συμβάσεις, βουλγαροποίηση μισθών με πρόσχημα την ανταγωνιστικότητα, κατάργηση διαιτησίας, απελευθέρωση απολύσεων... Ή νομίζουμε ότι ιδιωτικός τομέας είναι μόνο οι ΕΕ; Ρωτήστε κάποιον ταμία σούπερ μάρκετ ας πούμε τι έχει αλλάξει στη ζωή του τα τελευταία χρόνια.



Ποιο από τα παραπάνω είναι νεοφιλελεύθερο;
Η κατάργηση των συλλογικών συμβάσεων είναι ένα μέτρο καθαρού κρατικού παρεμβατισμού, μόνο νεοφιλελεύθερο δεν είναι. Η δε μείωση των μισθών δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, είναι ένα απλό αποτέλεσμα της κρίσης. Αυτό καθαυτό το γεγονός ότι το κράτος ορίζει κατώτατο μισθό στον ιδιωτικό τομέα είναι ένα *μη* φιλελεύθερο μέτρο. Νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο θα ήταν η *κατάργηση* του κατώτατου μισθού, όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. στη Δανία, την Αυστρία κ.ο.κ.

Η απελευθέρωση των απολύσεων είναι πράγματι ένα νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο, αλλά είναι ένα μέτρο στο οποίο ανισταθήκαμε σθεναρά και εξακολουθούμε να αντιστεκόμαστε, χαρακτηρίζοντας μάλιστα ακατανόητη την επιμονή του ΔΝΤ στην εφαρμογή του. Η εκτόξευση της ανεργίας δεν προκλήθηκε από απελευθέρωση των απολύσεων, αλλά από το κλείσιμο επιχειρήσεων, κυρίως επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να ανταποκριθούν στο τεράστιο φορολογικό και γραφειοκρατικό κόστος.

Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι ο ταμίας του σουπερμάρκετ δεν έχει δεινοπαθήσει. Προφανώς και έχει δεινοπαθήσει. Δεν διαφωνούμε εδώ. Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσύ το αποδίδεις στην εφαρμογή νεοφιλελεύθερων πολιτικών, εγώ στην επιμονή της ελληνικής πολιτικής ελίτ να προστατεύσει μια κρατικοδίαιτη εκλογική πελατεία και έναν κρατικοδίαιτο κορπορατισμό, εφαρμόζοντας πολιτικές που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2015)

Οι απολύσεις δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Αυτό που έχει σχέση είναι η δυνατότητα του ιδιώτη να απολύει προσωπικό είτε γιατί δεν κάνει την δουλειά του επαρκώς είτε γιατί η επιχείρηση δεν πάει καλά. Κανείς επιχειρηματίας δεν απολύει μαζικά κόσμο ενώ τον χρειάζεται για να βγάλει τον φόρτο εργασίας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2015)

Το οποίο μας πάει στον επόμενο μύθο, που δεν είναι μεταπολιτευτικός αλλά γενικός: ότι ο ιδιωτικός τομέας στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά οι σχέσεις εργοδοτών-υπαλλήλων πάσχουν λόγω των μνημονίων. 
Ενώ πρώτα οι εργοδότες και οι εργαζόμενοι ήταν τύπος και υπογραμμός, εφαρμοζόταν η εργασιακή νομοθεσία στο έπακρο, όλοι πληρώνονταν στην ώρα τους ό,τι έλεγε η συλλογική σύμβαση, κανένας εργοδότης δεν έδινε αποδείξεις μισθοδοσίας με πλαστά στοιχεία ότι δήθεν είχε πληρώσει τις σωστές εργοδοτικές εισφορές, κανένας εργοδότης δεν είπε ποτέ σε κανέναν να δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το οποίο μας πάει στον επόμενο μύθο, που δεν είναι μεταπολιτευτικός αλλά γενικός: ότι ο ιδιωτικός τομέας στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά οι σχέσεις εργοδοτών-υπαλλήλων πάσχουν λόγω των μνημονίων.
> Ενώ πρώτα οι εργοδότες και οι εργαζόμενοι ήταν τύπος και υπογραμμός, εφαρμοζόταν η εργασιακή νομοθεσία στο έπακρο, όλοι πληρώνονταν στην ώρα τους ό,τι έλεγε η συλλογική σύμβαση, κανένας εργοδότης δεν έδινε αποδείξεις μισθοδοσίας με πλαστά στοιχεία ότι δήθεν είχε πληρώσει τις σωστές εργοδοτικές εισφορές, κανένας εργοδότης δεν είπε ποτέ σε κανέναν να δουλεύει με μπλοκάκι κλπ κλπ.



Δεν θα είχες ακούσει την Κατσέλη (10/12/2010)* να λέει ότι τέτοιου είδους παρατυπίες γίνονταν μέχρι τώρα στη ζούλα, ενώ τουλάχιστον τώρα θα γίνονται νόμιμα.

* Εντάξει, δεν μπορώ να το ψάξω τώρα, αλλά το είχα σημειώσει όταν το άκουσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)

Κατσέλη, Κατσέλη... κάτι μου θυμίζει το όνομα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Στη ζούλα φανερά.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 13, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Το ευρωπαϊκό οικονομικό μοντέλο είναι ένα μείγμα φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού και *σοσιαλισμού*.



Τέκνικλυ, είναι μάλλον φάουλ η χρήση του όρου σοσιαλισμός εδώ όταν μια ανάρτηση πριν υπερασπιζόσουν την ορολογική ακρίβεια σε ό,τι αφορά τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό (ιδίως από τη στιγμή που δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι μιλάς περισσότερο για έναν θεωρητικό φιλελευθερισμό παρά για τον υπαρκτό νεοφιλελευθερισμό). :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Τέκνικλυ, είναι μάλλον φάουλ η χρήση του όρου σοσιαλισμός εδώ όταν μια ανάρτηση πριν υπερασπιζόσουν την ορολογική ακρίβεια σε ό,τι αφορά τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό (ιδίως από τη στιγμή που δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι μιλάς περισσότερο για έναν θεωρητικό φιλελευθερισμό παρά για τον υπαρκτό νεοφιλελευθερισμό). :)



Προτιμάς να γράψω «αντιφιλελεύθερου κρατικού καπιταλισμού»; ΟΚ.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί είναι φάουλ. Πολλά στοιχεία της ευρωπαϊκής οικονομίας έχουν σοσιαλιστικό χαρακτήρα. Το κοινωνικό κράτος, πρώτα απ' όλα. _Όλες_ οι ευρωπαϊκές οικονομίες είναι μεικτές. Καμία δεν είναι αμιγώς φιλελεύθερη. Και φυσικά, καμία δεν είναι αμιγώς σοσιαλιστική. Αν με ψέγεις ότι υπονοώ πως το μείγμα είναι 50-50%, να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν υπονοούσα κάτι τέτοιο. Το ευρωπαϊκό μείγμα δεν είναι 50-50, κλίνει σαφώς προς την πλευρά του φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού παρά προς την πλευρά του σοσιαλισμού. Ευτυχώς. 
(Στην Ελλάδα, βέβαια, τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά, και αυτό κτγμ αποτελεί τη βασική πηγή της κακοδαιμονίας μας.)

Επίσης, αν υπερασπίζομαι την ορολογική ακρίβεια, που λες, δεν το κάνω επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω για αφηρημένα, θεωρητικά σχήματα, αλλά γιατί με ενοχλεί, για πολύ πρακτικούς, υπαρκτούς λόγους, η παραπειστική χρήση των εννοιών, διότι οδηγεί τελικά στην πλήρη αδυναμία συνεννόησης. Στην Ελλάδα, όταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί την έννοια «νεοφιλελευθερισμός» σπανίως αναφέρεται στο πλέγμα των ιδεών που συνιστά ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός, δηλαδή στο πρωτείο του ατόμου και των ατομικών δικαιωμάτων. Τη χρησιμοποιεί εννοώντας την πηγή όλων των δεινών μας: το κακό το ριζικό μας, τους ξένους που μας μισούν κλπ. Είναι ένας μπαμπούλας, μια λέξη που έχει χάσει το περιεχόμενό της.

Έτσι, φτάνουμε στο σημείο να χαρακτηρίζεται επέλαση του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, και μάλιστα του *ακραίου* νεοφιλελευθερισμού, η εφαρμογή μέτρων που είναι ακραιφνώς αντιφιλελεύθερα (όπως η αύξηση της φορολογίας στην ιδιοκτησία και την κατανάλωση ή οι οριζόντιες περικοπές σε μισθούς και συντάξεις), την ίδια στιγμή που δεν εφαρμόζονται ή εφαρμόζονται με το σταγονόμετρο μέτρα που θα ήταν πράγματι φιλελεύθερα (άνοιγμα κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, ιδιωτικοποιήσεις κλπ). 

Όταν οι έννοιες χάνουν το περιεχόμενό τους, τα επιχειρήματα υποκαθίστανται από συνθήματα και ο πραγματικός διάλογος καθίσταται αδύνατος. Τελικά καταλήγουμε στο είδος του πολιτικού διαλόγου που κυριαρχεί στην Ελλάδα σήμερα (και όχι μόνο σήμερα): ad hominem επιθέσεις, συνωμοσιολογία, ανταλλαγή συνθημάτων.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Προτιμάς να γράψω «αντιφιλελεύθερου κρατικού καπιταλισμού»; ΟΚ.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί είναι φάουλ. Πολλά στοιχεία της ευρωπαϊκής οικονομίας έχουν σοσιαλιστικό χαρακτήρα.



Όπου γράφεις για σοσιαλισμό και σοσιαλιστικό χαρακτήρα, θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να μιλάς για σοσιαλδημοκρατία. Ο σοσιαλισμός σχετίζεται πρωτίστως με την ιδιοκτησία των μέσων παραγωγής, θεωρητικά μιλώντας πάντα.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Όπου γράφεις για σοσιαλισμό και σοσιαλιστικό χαρακτήρα, θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να μιλάς για σοσιαλδημοκρατία.



Μα η σοσιαλδημοκρατία είναι ακριβώς ένα μείγμα φιλελευθερισμού και σοσιαλισμού. Ανάμεσα στο 100% φιλελεύθερο άκρο, όπου το κράτος δεν συμμετέχει καθόλου στην οικονομία, και το 100% σοσιαλιστικό άκρο, όπου το κράτος είναι ο μοναδικός εργοδότης, υπάρχουν πολλά ενδιάμεσα μείγματα. Τέτοια ακριβώς παρατηρούμε στην Ευρώπη. Πού κάνω λάθος;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Μα η σοσιαλδημοκρατία είναι ακριβώς ένα μείγμα φιλελευθερισμού και σοσιαλισμού. Ανάμεσα στο 100% φιλελεύθερο άκρο, όπου το κράτος δεν συμμετέχει καθόλου στην οικονομία, και το 100% σοσιαλιστικό άκρο, όπου το κράτος είναι ο μοναδικός εργοδότης, υπάρχουν πολλά ενδιάμεσα μείγματα. Τέτοια ακριβώς παρατηρούμε στην Ευρώπη. Πού κάνω λάθος;



Η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, τουλάχιστον στη μεταπολιτευτική Ευρώπη, δεν μπορεί να οριστεί ως μείγμα φιλελευθερισμού και σοσιαλισμού. Εξάλλου δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να υπάρξει τέτοιο μείγμα, τουλάχιστον ως προς το κεντρικό ζήτημα της κατοχής των μέσων παραγωγής. Η ευρωπαϊκή σοσιαλδημοκρατία ήταν ένας τρίτος δρόμος, που επιδίωκε, εντός του καπιταλιστικού τρόπου παραγωγής, να λειτουργήσει αναδιανεμητικά, να προστατεύσει συλλογικά και ατομικά δικαιώματα, να βελτιώσει την πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες κλπ. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου λοιπόν στην Ευρώπη παρατηρούμε ένα μείγμα φιλελευθερισμού και σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, το οποίο διολισθαίνει όλο και περισσότερο προς τον πρώτο πόλο και δη προς την οικονομίστικη εκδοχή του, τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Το ξέρω πως θα έχεις τη σοβαρή ένσταση ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για φιλελευθερισμό με μια τόσο ισχυρή γραφειοκρατία (σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο) και μια τόσο ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση. Στην ένσταση αυτή θα αντέτεινα πως δεν γνωρίζω ούτε ένα ιστορικό παράδειγμα νεοφιλελεύθερης οικονομίας χωρίς ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση. Η απορρύθμιση φαίνεται να απαιτεί ένα ισχυρό χέρι, και δεν εννοώ το αόρατο της αγοράς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2015)

Μια κι ο Panadeli αναφέρεται στον παραπλανητικό τρόπο με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος _νεοφιλελευθερισμός_, το ίδιο θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε για τον _σοσιαλισμό_, ιδίως όταν τον πιπιλίζαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στην ονομασία του Πανελλήνιου Σοσιαλιστικού Κόμματος.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Υπήρχαν κι αυτοί που επέμεναν ότι τίποτα το _σοσιαλιστικό_ δεν υπήρξε ποτέ στην _πολιτική _του Πανελλήνιου Σοσιαλιστικού Κόμματος.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Η σοσιαλδημοκρατία, τουλάχιστον στη μεταπολιτευτική Ευρώπη, δεν μπορεί να οριστεί ως μείγμα φιλελευθερισμού και σοσιαλισμού. Εξάλλου δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να υπάρξει τέτοιο μείγμα, τουλάχιστον ως προς το κεντρικό ζήτημα της κατοχής των μέσων παραγωγής.



Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο; Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ απλό.
Καθαρός φιλελευθερισμός: 100% κατοχή των μέσων παραγωγής από ιδιώτες. Το κράτος δεν παρεμβαίνει καθόλου στην οικονομία.
Καθαρός σοσιαλισμός: 100% κατοχή των μεσων παραγωγής από το κράτος. Όλες οι οικονομικές δραστηριότητες πραγματοποιούνται από το κράτος.
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τίποτε ενδιάμεσο ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο άκρα; 
Παραδείγματα: μπορεί το κράτος να ενεργοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένους τομείς της οικονομίας (στην ενέργεια, ας πούμε, ή στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, ή στην εκμετάλλευση συγκεκριμένων φυσικών πόρων κ.ο.κ.) και να αφήνει τους υπόλοιπους τομείς ελεύθερους στους ιδιώτες. Ή μπορεί να παρεμβαίνει έμμεσα ή άμεσα σε όλες τις οικονομικές δραστηριότητες, επιβάλλοντας ρυθμίσεις. Εξάλλου, ο σοσιαλισμός δεν αφορά μόνο την _κατοχή_ των μέσων παραγωγής, αλλά τον γενικότερο βαθμό παρέμβασης του κράτους στην οικονομία. Ας πούμε, μπορείς να έχεις μεν υψηλό ποσοστό κατοχής των μέσων παραγωγής από ιδιώτες, αλλά το κράτος να παρεμβαίνει ισχυρά στη λειτουργία της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας, π.χ. επιβάλλοντας υψηλή φορολογία ή πλαφόν στις τιμές των προϊόντων ή περιορισμούς σε εισαγωγές και εξαγωγές κ.ο.κ. Όλες αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις αντίκεινται στον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό (ή στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, όπως είθισται να αποκαλείται σήμερα). Στον βαθμό που οι παρεμβάσεις στοχεύουν στην αναδιανομή πόρων υπέρ των αδυνάτων, μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν σοσιαλιστικές (αν θες να το δεις με μαρξιστικούς όρους, επιστρέφουν στο προλεταριάτο μέρος της υπεραξίας που είχε υποκλέψει ο καπιταλιστής επιχειρηματίας). Στον βαθμό που στοχεύουν στην προστασία κάποιων ευνοούμενων ομάδων (επιχειρηματιών ή συνδικάτων), μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν κορπορατιστικές. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι νεοφιλελεύθερες.



pidyo said:


> Το ξέρω πως θα έχεις τη σοβαρή ένσταση ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάμε για φιλελευθερισμό με μια τόσο ισχυρή γραφειοκρατία (σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο) και μια τόσο ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση. Στην ένσταση αυτή θα αντέτεινα πως δεν γνωρίζω ούτε ένα ιστορικό παράδειγμα νεοφιλελεύθερης οικονομίας χωρίς ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση.



Παραδείγματα φιλελεύθερων οικονομιών χωρίς ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση αποτελούν οι ΗΠΑ του 19ου αιώνα, όπως και ορισμένες ασιατικές οικονομίες του 20ού αιώνα (Χονγκ Κονγκ, Σιγκαπούρη, Ταϊβάν). Επίσης, τη δεκαετία του '80, οι ΗΠΑ του Ρίγκαν και η Μεγάλη Βρετανία της Θάτσερ έκαναν μια σαφή στροφή προς τον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό, περιορίζοντας (αλλά όχι βέβαια εξαλείφοντας) τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό. Η Ευρώπη, από την άλλη, ακολουθεί μια πορεία σαφώς πιο μακριά από τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό και πιο κοντά στη σοσιαλδημοκρατία, αν θες να το πω έτσι.

Πάντως, ο καπιταλισμός και ο σοσιαλισμός δεν είναι δύο ακραία, αλληλοαποκλειόμενα δίπολα (ώστε να ισχύει αυτό που υπονοείς, πως όταν κάτι κινείται εντός του καπιταλιστικού τρόπου παραγωγής δεν νοείται να είναι σοσιαλιστικό). Μάλιστα, όταν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τη λέξη καπιταλισμός, είναι καλό να διευκρινίζει τι ακριβώς εννοεί. Διότι υπάρχει μεν ο φιλελεύθερος καπιταλισμός (free enterprise capitalism, δηλ. ο καπιταλισμός σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του κλασικού φιλελευθερισμού: ελεύθερη αγορά, ανταγωνισμός κλπ), αλλά υπάρχει και ο κορπορατιστικός καπιταλισμός, που απέχει πολύ από τον φιλελεύθερο καπιταλισμό, όπως και ο κρατικός καπιταλισμός, που ουδεμία διαφορά έχει από τον σοσιαλισμό. Η βασική διάκριση δεν είναι ανάμεσα στον καπιταλισμό και τον σοσιαλισμό, αλλά ανάμεσα στον φιλελευθερισμό (πρωτείο του ατόμου: πρώτιστη αξία η προάσπιση των ατομικών ελευθεριών) και τον σοσιαλισμό (πρωτείο του συνόλου: πρώτιστη αξία η προάσπιση του συλλογικού συμφέροντος). Βέβαια, ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο άκρα υπάρχουν πάμπολλες ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

panadeli said:


> όπως και ο κρατικός καπιταλισμός


Η Κίνα, που λέγαμε σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Και πού να δεις το Βιετνάμ και (πολύ σύντομα) την Κούβα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

Φοβερό πάντως, έχουν καταφέρει το χειρότερο μίγμα: απόλυτη ελευθερία στην αγορά με μηδέν ελευθερία του ατόμου.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 15, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο;


Απομονώνω μόνο τα σημεία για τα οποία έχω κάτι να πω:



panadeli said:


> ο σοσιαλισμός δεν αφορά μόνο την _κατοχή_ των μέσων παραγωγής, αλλά τον γενικότερο βαθμό παρέμβασης του κράτους στην οικονομία. Ας πούμε, μπορείς να έχεις μεν υψηλό ποσοστό κατοχής των μέσων παραγωγής από ιδιώτες, αλλά το κράτος να παρεμβαίνει ισχυρά στη λειτουργία της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας, π.χ. επιβάλλοντας υψηλή φορολογία ή πλαφόν στις τιμές των προϊόντων ή περιορισμούς σε εισαγωγές και εξαγωγές κ.ο.κ. Όλες αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις αντίκεινται στον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό (ή στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, όπως είθισται να αποκαλείται σήμερα). Στον βαθμό που οι παρεμβάσεις στοχεύουν στην αναδιανομή πόρων υπέρ των αδυνάτων, μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν σοσιαλιστικές (αν θες να το δεις με μαρξιστικούς όρους, επιστρέφουν στο προλεταριάτο μέρος της υπεραξίας που είχε υποκλέψει ο καπιταλιστής επιχειρηματίας). Στον βαθμό που στοχεύουν στην προστασία κάποιων ευνοούμενων ομάδων (επιχειρηματιών ή συνδικάτων), μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν κορπορατιστικές. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι νεοφιλελεύθερες.


Μη νεοφιλελεύθερο ≠ σοσιαλιστικό, εκτός αν θες να ξεχειλώσεις τον όρο τόσο που να μην έχει νόημα. Δεν ισχύει ότι κάθε μορφή παρέμβασης του κράτους στην οικονομία είναι σοσιαλιστική και σίγουρα δεν έχουν οργανική σχέση οι παρεμβάσεις αυτές με την υπεραξία της καπιταλιστικής παραγωγής. Ο αναδιανεμητικός ρόλος του μεταπολεμικού ευρωπαϊκού κράτους αντλεί -«αυθαίρετα», δηλαδή πολιτικά- από τον παραγόμενο πλούτο ώστε να αποδώσει πόρους και πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες σε ευρύτερα στρώματα πληθυσμού ασχέτως του ρόλου τους στην παραγωγή ή έστω χωρίς άμεση συνάφεια με τον ρόλο αυτό (άρα και την παραγόμενη ανά περίπτωση υπεραξία). Η μόνη πτυχή του μεταπολεμικού σοσιαλδημοκρατικού μοντέλου που σχετίζεται με τον σοσιαλισμό stricto sensu είναι η προστασία εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά ακόμη κι εκεί δεν υπάρχει άμεση σχέση με τις δομές της παραγωγής, αλλά ένα εκ των υστέρων φρένο (ή καπέλο) στην πίεση που υφίστανται οι εργαζόμενοι. 



panadeli said:


> Παραδείγματα φιλελεύθερων οικονομιών χωρίς ισχυρή κρατική παρέμβαση αποτελούν οι ΗΠΑ του 19ου αιώνα, όπως και ορισμένες ασιατικές οικονομίες του 20ού αιώνα (Χονγκ Κονγκ, Σιγκαπούρη, Ταϊβάν). Επίσης, τη δεκαετία του '80, οι ΗΠΑ του Ρίγκαν και η Μεγάλη Βρετανία της Θάτσερ έκαναν μια σαφή στροφή προς τον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό, περιορίζοντας (αλλά όχι βέβαια εξαλείφοντας) τον κρατικό παρεμβατισμό.


Έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο γιατί θα έπρεπε να έχω εκφραστεί ακριβέστερα και να γράψω ότι είχα κατά νου τον μεταπολεμικό κόσμο. Όσο για τον Ρίγκαν και τη Θάτσερ, νομίζω πως έχει ξαναγίνει η συζήτηση, τόσο ως προς το μέγεθος του κράτους όσο και ως προς τον μεγάλο βαθμό κρατικής παρέμβασης που απαίτησε το μοντέλο αυτό. Στα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα διαφωνούμε. 



panadeli said:


> Η βασική διάκριση δεν είναι ανάμεσα στον καπιταλισμό και τον σοσιαλισμό, αλλά ανάμεσα στον φιλελευθερισμό (πρωτείο του ατόμου: πρώτιστη αξία η προάσπιση των ατομικών ελευθεριών) και τον σοσιαλισμό (πρωτείο του συνόλου: πρώτιστη αξία η προάσπιση του συλλογικού συμφέροντος). Βέβαια, ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο άκρα υπάρχουν πάμπολλες ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις.


Έχω, και πάλι, ένα πρόβλημα ορολογίας με την πρόταση αυτή: χρησιμοποιείς, σωστά για τα δικά μου γούστα, τον όρο φιλελευθερισμός αντί του όρου νεοφιλελευθερισμός εδώ, αλλά εξακολουθείς να χρησιμοποιείς τον κατ' εμέ πιο οικονομικά φορτισμένο (εξίσου οικονομικά φορτισμένο με τον όρο νεοφιλελευθερισμός) όρο σοσιαλισμός. Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ ότι η βασική διάκριση είναι αυτή που λες. Και μια από τις μακρές συζητήσεις για τις οποίες έγραφα τις προάλλες ότι προβλέπω να είμαι διαθέσιμος γύρω στο 2046 είναι ότι, αν βάλουμε προς στιγμήν σε μια παρένθεση το οικονομικό πεδίο, φιλελευθερισμός και -for lack of a better term- αριστερά μπορεί και να έχουν λιγότερα να χωρίσουν απ' όσο νομίζουν, αν επιστρέψουν στην πηγή τους. Κι αυτό γιατί αφορμή και των δύο, ιστορικά, ήταν η αντίδραση στην αυθαιρεσία και την καταπίεση με γνώμονα την αυτοοργάνωση και την αυτοπραγμάτωση. Για το πώς κατέληξαν πτυχές και των δύο στο αντίθετο, είπαμε, το 2046. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2015)

Και πού να μπλέξουμε με κείμενα του αναρχικού χώρου που καταφέρονται εναντίον των _κρατιστών_...  :angry:


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Δεν υπονόησα ότι όλες οι κρατικές παρεμβάσεις είναι σοσιαλιστικές. Ίσα ίσα που διέκρινα σαφώς τις σοσιαλιστικού τύπου παρεμβάσεις από τις κορπορατιστικού τύπου, ακριβώς στο απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις. Αλλά οι παρεμβάσεις που περιορίζουν την ελευθερία των εργοδοτών υπέρ των εργαζομένων μπορούν γενικά, πιστεύω, να χαρακτηριστούν σοσιαλιστικές. Προτιμάς να τις πούμε σοσιαλδημοκρατικές, ΟΚ. 

Συμφωνώ πλήρως με αυτό που λες για την αναρχία, αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με τη συζήτησή μας, διότι η αναρχία δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον σοσιαλισμό. Η αναρχία αποτελεί την ακραία έκφανση του _φιλελευθερισμού,_ όχι του σοσιαλισμού. Η βασική διαφορά ανάμεσα στους αναρχικούς και τους φιλελεύθερους είναι ότι οι πρώτοι ζητούν την πλήρη κατάργηση του κράτους, ενώ οι δεύτεροι πιστεύουν ότι ένα έστω μικρό κράτος είναι απαραίτητο για την προάσπιση των ατομικών ελευθεριών. Τα κείμενα των αναρχικών που στρέφονται κατά των κρατιστών είναι απόλυτα συμβατά με την αναρχική ιδεολογία. (Κάποια στιγμή βέβαια προέκυψαν οι αναρχοκομουνιστές —οι οποίοι μάλιστα ευδοκιμούν έντονα στην Ελλάδα—, την ύπαρξη των οποίων όμως μπορώ να αποδώσω μόνο σε τρικυμία εν κρανίω.) 

Ουσιαστική διαφορά ανάμεσα στον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό και τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό δεν υπάρχει. Ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός αποτελεί μια προσπάθεια επιστροφής στον κλασικό φιλελευθερισμό, εγκαταλείποντας τα κεϋνσιανικά μοντέλα που επικράτησαν στις μεταπολεμικές δυτικές οικονομίες. Λες ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός (όπως και ο σοσιαλσιμός) είναι ένας οικονομικά φορτισμένος όρος. Προφανώς και είναι. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός έχει ως επίκεντρο τις ατομικές ελευθερίες _όλων_ των ειδών, μεταξύ των οποίων και τις οικονομικές. 

Ως προς την παραδοσιακή συγγένεια της αριστεράς με τον φιλελευθερισμό, που αναφέρεις, το αντίξοο που κάνει η αριστερά* είναι ότι συνδυάζει, στα λόγια τουλάχιστον, την προάσπιση των ατομικών ελευθεριών με την περιστολή των οικονομικών ελευθεριών, λες και οι οικονομικές ελευθερίες δεν είναι ατομικές ελευθερίες ή λες και η περιστολή των οικονομικών ελευθεριών δεν επηρεάζει τις υπόλοιπες ατομικές ελευθερίες. Στην πράξη, η περιστολή των οικονομικών ελευθεριών οδηγεί αναπόφευκτα στην περιστολή και των υπόλοιπων ατομικών ελευθεριών, όπως έχουν κατ' επανάληψη αποδείξει όλα τα πειράματα εφαρμογής του σοσιαλιστικού μοντέλου ανά τον κόσμο.



*χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο επειδή τον χρησιμοποίησες, κατά τα άλλα προσπαθώ επιμελώς να τον αποφεύγω, γιατί πιστεύω ότι στερείται πλήρως περιεχομένου —όταν κανείς μιλάει για σοσιαλισμό ή κομουνισμό ξέρεις σε τι αναφέρεται, όταν μιλάει για αριστερά συνήθως όχι


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

panadeli said:


> λες και οι οικονομικές ελευθερίες δεν είναι ατομικές ελευθερίες



Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ελπίζω ότι αυτό που θεωρείς τόσο αυτονόητο είναι ένα από τα ζητήματα για τα οποία έχει χυθεί άπειρο μελάνι. Εδώ ας αρκεστώ να σημειώσω την αντίφαση με τη φράση:



panadeli said:


> οι παρεμβάσεις που περιορίζουν την ελευθερία των εργοδοτών υπέρ των εργαζομένων μπορούν γενικά, πιστεύω, να χαρακτηριστούν σοσιαλιστικές



Υποθέτω ότι τις παρεμβάσεις που περιορίζουν την ελευθερία των εργαζομένων υπέρ των εργοδοτών (από τους περιορισμούς στην απεργία μέχρι την κατάργηση κατώτατου μισθού) τις θεωρείς φιλελεύθερες. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω διαβάσει (αλλού) από θεωρούμενο σοβαρό οικονομολόγο ότι κανείς δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τους Ασιάτες εργάτες αφού εκείνοι διαλέγουν να τρέξουν στις πόλεις και να δουλεύουν δεκατετράωρα για να βγάλουν κάνα φράγκο, οπότε «ψηφίζουν με τα πόδια τους» (όπως έκαναν και οι Άγγλοι στο Λονδίνο του Ντίκενς...), οπότε έχω συνηθίσει να βλέπω τέτοια επιχειρήματα -- αλλά πάντα μου κάνει εντύπωση, όσο νάναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τις παρεμβάσεις που περιορίζουν την ελευθερία των εργαζομένων υπέρ των εργοδοτών (από τους περιορισμούς στην απεργία μέχρι την κατάργηση κατώτατου μισθού) τις θεωρείς φιλελεύθερες.


Εγώ δεν έχω τις πολιτικές και οικονομικές γνώσεις που έχετε οι δυο σας, αλλά ο κατώτατος μισθός και η κατάργησή του δεν νομίζω ότι υπάγεται στον περιορισμό της ελευθερίας των εργαζομένων, όπως η απεργία. Μπορεί να είναι κεκτημένο δικαίωμα, αλλά ελευθερία δεν θα το ονόμαζα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Ε ναι, αφού ελεύθερα ο εργαζόμενος διαπραγματεύεται και μόνος του, έτσι; Άμα δεν σε θέλει ο εργοδότης γιατί ζητάς ένα @#$ο εφτακοσάρι για φουλ οχτάωρο (στα χαρτιά), πας σε άλλον και τον αφήνεις να πάρει τον διπλανό που ζητά μόνο τετρακόσια ευρουλάκια--αυτός θα χάσει. Και όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. Απορώ γιατί διαμαρτύρονται μερικοί.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τις παρεμβάσεις που περιορίζουν την ελευθερία των εργαζομένων υπέρ των εργοδοτών (από τους περιορισμούς στην απεργία μέχρι την κατάργηση κατώτατου μισθού) τις θεωρείς φιλελεύθερες.



Όχι βέβαια, καθόλου. Από πού καταλήγεις σε αυτό το εξωφρενικό συμπέρασμα;
Αν αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον φιλελευθερισμό ως το δίκαιο του εργοδότη, κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.
Όσο προστατεύει ο φιλελευθερισμός τις ελευθερίες του εργοδότη, άλλο τόσο προστατεύει τις ελευθερίες του εργαζόμενου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στις φιλελεύθερες οικονομίες εργάζονται κάτω από πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες, —έχουν υψηλότερες αποδοχές, υψηλότερο προσδόκιμο επιβίωσης και καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής— σε σχέση με τις μη φιλελεύθερες οικονομίες.

Θα μου πεις, τι γίνεται όταν η ελευθερία του εργοδότη συγκρούεται με την ελευθερία του εργαζομένου; Εκεί, η ελεύθερη οικονομία προβλέπει δύο πολύ σημαντικές δυνατότητες στον εργαζόμενο:
α. τη δυνατότητα να διαπραγματευτεί με τον εργοδότη του, ατομικά η συλλογικά, τις συνθήκες εργασίας του, και
β. τη δυνατότητα να αναζητήσει εργασία σε άλλον εργοδότη.

Στη σοσιαλιστική οικονομία, αυτές οι δυνατότητες *δεν* υπάρχουν. Ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η δεύτερη. Για τον λόγο αυτό, αντί η σοσιαλιστική οικονομία να προασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα των εργαζομένων, όπως ευαγγελίζεται, στην πραγματικότητα τα καταπατά.


Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι ο ορισμός ή μη κατώτατου μισθού δεν αποτελεί _ελευθερία_ του εργαζομένου. Ελευθερία του εργαζομένου αποτελεί η δυνατότητά του να διαπραγματεύεται, ατομικά ή συλλογικά, τον μισθό του με τον εργοδότη του.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Το έγραψα και νωρίτερα, αλλά ίσως δεν το διευκρίνισα επαρκώς.
Η κατάργηση των συλλογικών συμβάσεων *δεν* είναι φιλελεύθερο μέτρο. Είναι μια κρατική παρέμβαση στις σχέσεις ανάμεσα στους εργοδότες και τους εργαζομένους. *Κάθε* τέτοια παρέμβαση, είτε προς όφελος της μίας είτε της άλλης πλευράς, είναι εξορισμού *μη* φιλελεύθερη. Φιλελεύθερο είναι να αφήσεις τους εργοδότες και τους εργαζομένους να τα βρουν μόνοι τους.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Φοβερή ελευθερία αυτή του εργαζόμενου... Θα δοκιμάσω να την εξηγήσω στη φίλη μου που δουλεύει σε τουριστικό σουπερμάρκετ (ανοιχτό και Κυριακές) με τρεις μέρες ρεπό το χρόνο. Κρίμα είναι να μην την αξιοποιήσει.

Δεν μ' αρέσει να ειρωνεύομαι, και κυρίως όχι εδώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ. Φοβάμαι ότι επειδή εκκινούμε από εντελώς διαφορετικά σημεία, δεν υπάρχει πεδίο συνεννόησης.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Εντάξει, άμα δεν σου αρέσει αυτή η ελευθερία του εργαζομένου, δοκίμασε την ελευθερία που είχαν (και έχουν) οι εργαζόμενοι στα σοσιαλιστικά καθεστώτα: την ελευθερία να μην απεργείς, την ελευθερία να μην διαπραγματεύεσαι τον μισθό σου ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, την ελευθερία να δουλεύεις εκεί, και μόνο εκεί, όπου σε έχει τοποθετήσει ο κομισάριος εργασίας. Και, σε περίπτωση που θεωρηθείς ύποπτος για οτιδήποτε, την ελευθερία να παρέχεις δουλική εργασία σε κάποιο στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης ή να πεθάνεις από την πείνα ως παρίας της κοινωνίας.

Και μην μου πεις ότι τερατολογώ, γιατί ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν όπου γης δοκιμάστηκε ο σοσιαλισμός —και εξακολουθούν να συμβαίνουν στα λίγα σοσιαλιστικά καθεστώτα που έχουν απομείνει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Δεν μου αρέσει να πετάγομαι στη μέση, αλλά τα νήματα στα φόρουμ γεμίζουν λόγω της αναζήτησης της καλύτερης μέσης οδού ανάμεσα στην ελευθερία και τη δικαιοσύνη. Οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες δεν θέλουν ούτε την απόλυτη ελευθερία της αγοράς που θα καταλαβαίνει μόνο από προσφορά και ζήτηση, ούτε τις ρυθμίσεις που στο τέλος λειτουργούν σε βάρος και της ευημερίας των εργαζομένων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

ΟΚ, αντίγραψέ το αυτό τώρα, να το βάζουμε κάθε τόσο σαν υπενθύμιση ή σαν κατακλείδα σε όλα τα «πολιτικά» νήματα της Λεξιλογίας και να τελειώνουμε με τις συζητήσεις, παραμένοντας ο καθένας στις κόκκινες γραμμές του.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Α, αν είναι να έχουμε το αντεπιχείρημα του υπαρκτού... αν και νομίζω ότι αν ρωτήσεις στη σημερινή Βουλγαρία π.χ. για την κατάσταση όσον αφορά τις συνθήκες εργασίας δεν θα ευχαριστηθείς πολύ από την απάντηση. Για να δούμε και τον υπαρκτό φιλελευθερισμό ως προς αυτό το ειδικό ζήτημα (του τι σημαίνουν "οικονομικές ελευθερίες"). Παραπάνω αναφέρθηκες στις ΗΠΑ του 19ου αιώνα. Ιδού πρόχειρα η ελευθερία του εργάτη:
Great Railroad Strike of 1877
Rock Springs massacre (1885)
Bay View Massacre (1886)
Haymarket (1886)
Thibodaux Massacre (1887)
Morewood massacre (1891)
Homestead strike (1892)
Coeur d'Alene, Idaho labor strike of 1892
Lattimer massacre (1897)

Ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα για την Ταϊβάν:
Foxconn suicides. Φαντάζομαι και οι κινέζικες Ειδικές Οικονομικές Ζώνες, όπως η Σεντζέν, φαντάζουν αρκετά φιλελεύθερες. Η σημερινή Βουλγαρία (ξαναγυρνάω) πώς σου φαίνεται;

Εγώ τερατολογώ μήπως; Ή θα μου απαντήσεις ότι φταίει η κρατική παρέμβαση; (Πράγματι, στα αμερικάνικα παραδείγματα οι μισές σφαγές εργατών γίνονταν από κρατικές ή ημικρατικές δυνάμεις...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Τι νόημα υπάρχει σε μια συζήτηση να δείχνουμε τις τερατώδεις αποτυχίες της άλφα ή της βήτα ακραίας επιλογής; Θα θέλατε εσείς να ζούσατε σε αποτυχημένες εκδοχές του συστήματος που προτιμάτε; Απαντήστε λοιπόν στο δικό μου ερώτημα: Συμφωνείτε ή δεν συμφωνείτε ότι η ομαλή εξέλιξη θα προέλθει από τη διαρκή αναζήτηση της σύνθεσης που αναζητούν τα πιο προοδευτικά μυαλά του δυτικού πολιτισμού, της ισορροπίας, του μέτρου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Η σημερινή Βουλγαρία (ξαναγυρνάω) πώς σου φαίνεται;



Μα στη Βουλγαρία υπάρχει θεσπισμένος κατώτερος μισθός στα 200 ευρώ ή κάτι τέτοιο σε λέβα, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω το επιχείρημα αυτό. Προφανώς δεν έχει σημασία η παρουσία κατώτερου μισθού αλλά η αντιστοίχισή του με τις πραγματικές συνθήκες επί του πεδίου και συνολικά της οικονομίας.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Δόκτωρ, πιστεύω θα συμφωνήσεις ότι άσχετα με την ύπαρξη ή όχι κατώτατου μισθού οι εργασιακές συνθήκες στη γείτονα είναι πολύ κοντά στα στάνταρ του οικονομικού φιλελευθερισμού.



nickel said:


> Απαντήστε λοιπόν στο δικό μου ερώτημα: Συμφωνείτε ή δεν συμφωνείτε ότι η ομαλή εξέλιξη θα προέλθει από τη διαρκή αναζήτηση της σύνθεσης που αναζητούν τα πιο προοδευτικά μυαλά του δυτικού πολιτισμού, της ισορροπίας, του μέτρου;



Φοβάμαι πως όχι. Γιατί πολύ απλά αυτή η αναζήτηση της σύνθεσης με ισορροπία και μέτρο βρίσκεται μόνο στα πιο προοδευτικά μυαλά του δυτικού πολιτισμού και όχι στην ιστορική εξέλιξη του ίδιου του δυτικού πολιτισμού. Θέλω να πω, τι μας φαίνεται σαν ομαλή εξέλιξη; Μια και μιλάμε για τα εργασιακά, η όποια εξέλιξη προς το καλύτερο μέχρι τώρα ήταν αποτέλεσμα όχι κάποιας νηφάλιας σύνθεσης, αλλά μιας σειράς εκρήξεων και των αντιδράσεων που αυτές προκάλεσαν: από τη Γαλλική Επανάσταση στο 1848, από τη σφαγή του Σικάγου στη Ρώσικη Επανάσταση, από το κραχ του '29 και το Νιου Ντιλ στον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο και πάει λέγοντας. Ένα μεταφερόμενο εκκρεμές είναι η ιστορία, όχι ένα τρένο.

Με την ευκαιρία ας κάνω κι εδώ μια παρένθεση σχετικά με την άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση: νομίζω πως οδηγεί σε σοβαρά λάθη κρίσης το να βλέπουμε την ιστορική εξέλιξη ως προϊόν της αλληλεπίδρασης εγκεφάλων αντί για παιχνίδι ισχύος. Αυτό σαν σχόλιο στη γενική νοοτροπία περί καλόβολων δανειστών που χάνουν την υπομονή τους, πεισματάρηδων Ελλήνων που δεν θέλουν να προσγειωθούν, ιδιοφυούς Βαρουφάκη που θα πείσει τους συναδέλφους του _οικονομολόγους_. Οι χώρες δεν είναι άνθρωποι--δεν είναι καν νοικοκυριά.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενοχλείσαι με το αντεπιχείρημα του υπαρκτού. Όταν επικρίνουμε, και δικαίως, τα κακά του φιλελεύθερου καπιταλισμού, είναι καλό να ξέρουμε ποιο μέτρο σύγκρισης έχουμε. Τον αγγελικά πλασμένο, ουτοπικό κόσμο που υπόσχεται ο σοσιαλισμός, ή τον ζοφερό κόσμο που κατασκεύασε όπου και όποτε εφαρμόστηκε; Δεν έχω ισχυριστεί ποτέ ότι ο φιλελεύθερος καπιταλισμός είναι το ιδανικό σύστημα. Δεν πιστεύω στους παραδείσους επί της γης. Απλά η εναλλακτική του είναι πολύ, πολύ χειρότερη. Λες ότι αν ρωτήσω τους Βούλγαρους δεν θα ευχαριστηθώ από την απάντηση, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι κάτοικοι της σημερινής Βουλγαρίας ερωτώνται σταθερά, κάθε λίγα χρόνια. Όταν ξαναεκλέξουν το κομουνιστικό κόμμα στην εξουσία, το ξανασυζητάμε. Θεωρώ το παράδειγμα σου άστοχο και για έναν ακόμη λόγο: πολλές χώρες του πρώην υπαρκτού, μεταξύ των οποίων η Βουλγαρία και η Ρουμανία (και, ακόμη χειρότερα, η Ρωσία και οι δορυφόροι της) δεν πραγματοποίησαν ποτέ ουσιαστική στροφή προς τον φιλελεύθερο καπιταλισμό, αλλά προς μια εξόχως διεφθαρμένη μορφή κορπορατισμού. Γιατί με ρωτάς για τη Βουλγαρία, που ελάχιστα φιλελεύθερη είναι, και δεν με ρωτάς για την Πολωνία, την Τσεχία ή τις χώρες της Βαλτικής;

Δεν θέλω όμως να αφήσω αναπάντητο και το άλλο που γράφεις.
Από την εποχή που η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση διέλυε τις απεργίες με τη βία, η αμερικανική κοινωνία έχει διανύσει πολύ δρόμο. Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση ότι όλα τα παραδείγμα που αναφέρεις είναι πάνω από 100 χρόνια πίσω; Άλλο μισό αιώνα νωρίτερα υπήρχε ακόμη δουλεία στις ΗΠΑ. Θα χρεώσεις και τη δουλεία στον φιλελευθερισμό; Γράφεις επίσης για τις κινεζικές ειδικές οικονομικές ζώνες. Μπήκες ποτέ στη διαδικασία να συγκρίνεις το επίπεδο διαβίωσης σε αυτές τις ζώνες με το επίπεδο διαβίωσης στην υπόλοιπη Κίνα; Ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, δοκίμασε να συγκρίνεις το επίπεδο διαβίωσης στο Χονγκ Κονγκ ή στην Ταϊβάν με το επίπεδο διαβίωσης στην Κίνα του Μαο. Ή ανάμεσα στις δύο χώρες της κορεατικής χερσονήσου, που ξεκίνησαν από το ίδιο σημείο εκκίνησης και ακολούθησαν διαφορετική πορεία.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Ανέφερα τις ΗΠΑ όχι για να βρω το εύκολο παράδειγμα, αλλά επειδή τις έδειξες εσύ ως παράδειγμα εφαρμοσμένου φιλελευθερισμού: ήθελα να δείξω πόσο χρειάζεται τη χείρα του κράτους ο εφαρμοσμένος αυτός. Όσο για τις κινέζικες ΕΟΖ και τη σύγκριση με την αγροτική Κίνα, αν έχεις κουράγιο διάτρεξε τα εκατόν πενήντα σχόλια αυτής της συζήτησης (εντάξει, υπάρχουν και καμιά σαρανταριά άσχετα) και θα καταλάβεις γιατί εγώ δεν έχω κουράγιο να μπω βαθιά σ' αυτή την κουβέντα ;)

Προσπαθώ να παραμείνω προσηλωμένος στο ειδικό θέμα της συζήτησής μας, που είναι οι _οικονομικές ελευθερίες_ και συγκεκριμένα το αν η "ελευθερία του εργάτη" είναι ισοδύναμη με την "ελευθερία του εργοδότη".


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> η όποια εξέλιξη προς το καλύτερο μέχρι τώρα ήταν αποτέλεσμα όχι κάποιας νηφάλιας σύνθεσης, αλλά μιας σειράς εκρήξεων και των αντιδράσεων που αυτές προκάλεσαν: από τη Γαλλική Επανάσταση στο 1848, από τη σφαγή του Σικάγου στη Ρώσικη Επανάσταση, από το κραχ του '29 και το Νιου Ντιλ στον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο και πάει λέγοντας. Ένα μεταφερόμενο εκκρεμές είναι η ιστορία, όχι ένα τρένο.



Όλως προχείρως: Η δική μου ανάγνωση της ιστορίας λέει ότι πολύ μεγαλύτερη επίδραση είχαν ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις — συχνά μοναχικές υποθέσεις: οι μηχανές της Βιομηχανικής, οι κομπιούτερ της παγκοσμιοποίησης. Όλα τα άλλα γίνονται αργά και επίπονα και βαστάνε αν είναι ώριμα. Ποια ουσιαστική αλλαγή επέφεραν στις εργασιακές σχέσεις εβδομήντα χρόνια σοβιετικού καθεστώτος;




Marinos said:


> Προσπαθώ να παραμείνω προσηλωμένος στο ειδικό θέμα της συζήτησής μας, που είναι οι _οικονομικές ελευθερίες_ και συγκεκριμένα το αν η "ελευθερία του εργάτη" είναι ισοδύναμη με την "ελευθερία του εργοδότη".



Ναι, σωστά, καλύτερα στοχευμένα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όλως προχείρως: Η δική μου ανάγνωση της ιστορίας λέει ότι πολύ μεγαλύτερη επίδραση είχαν ανακαλύψεις και εφευρέσεις — συχνά μοναχικές υποθέσεις: οι μηχανές της Βιομηχανικής, οι κομπιούτερ της παγκοσμιοποίησης. Όλα τα άλλα γίνονται αργά και επίπονα και βαστάνε αν είναι ώριμα. Ποια ουσιαστική αλλαγή επέφεραν στις εργασιακές σχέσεις εβδομήντα χρόνια σοβιετικού καθεστώτος;



Οι μηχανές της Βιομηχανικής, ως γνωστόν, οδήγησαν και στα slums του Ντίκενς. Όσο για το σοβιετικό καθεστώς, νόμιζα (αν μη τι άλλο) ότι είναι κοινός τόπος η επιρροή του κομμουνιστικού ή αν προτιμάτε τέλος πάντων του κομμουνίζοντος εργατικού κινήματος στο κράτος πρόνοιας του μεσοπόλεμου (π.χ. στη Γαλλία του Λαϊκού Μετώπου με την άδεια μετ' αποδοχών) και του μεταπολέμου (η σοσιαλδημοκρατία ως απάντηση στο Παραπέτασμα). Μακάρι να διαβάζαμε όλοι Ιούλιο Βερν και να ήταν η κοινωνική εξέλιξη μηχανιστική απόρροια της τεχνολογικής!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ανέφερα τις ΗΠΑ όχι για να βρω το εύκολο παράδειγμα, αλλά επειδή τις έδειξες εσύ ως παράδειγμα εφαρμοσμένου φιλελευθερισμού: ήθελα να δείξω πόσο χρειάζεται τη χείρα του κράτους ο εφαρμοσμένος αυτός.



Οπότε, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το επιχείρημά σου είναι ότι οι φιλελεύθερες κοινωνίες είναι κατ' ανάγκην αυταρχικές. (Και προφανώς μόνο κατ' όνομα φιλελεύθερες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όσο για το σοβιετικό καθεστώς, νόμιζα (αν μη τι άλλο) ότι είναι κοινός τόπος η επιρροή του κομμουνιστικού ή αν προτιμάτε τέλος πάντων του κομμουνίζοντος εργατικού κινήματος στο κράτος πρόνοιας του μεσοπόλεμου (π.χ. στη Γαλλία του Λαϊκού Μετώπου με την άδεια μετ' αποδοχών) και του μεταπολέμου (η σοσιαλδημοκρατία ως απάντηση στο Παραπέτασμα).



Δηλαδή, η κυριότερη συμβολή των 70 χρόνων σοβιετικού καθεστώτος ήταν να βελτιωθούν οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες εκτός του χώρου εφαρμογής του εξαιτίας της επίκλησης του «κόκκινου κινδύνου»; Δεν είναι λίγο τραγικό αυτό;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Το βασικό επιχείρημά μου είναι ότι αυτό που λες "οικονομική ελευθερία" τείνει να είναι "ελευθερία του εργοδότη", και ότι η λεγόμενη "μη παρεμβατικότητα" του κράτους είναι συνήθως υπέρ του εργοδότη. Επειδή ζούμε στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό, η παρεμβατικότητα είναι επίσης υπέρ του εργοδότη, συνήθως. Για το παράδειγμα της Χιλής ξέρουμε, έτσι;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, η κυριότερη συμβολή των 70 χρόνων σοβιετικού καθεστώτος ήταν να βελτιωθούν οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες εκτός του χώρου εφαρμογής του εξαιτίας της επίκλησης του «κόκκινου κινδύνου»; Δεν είναι λίγο τραγικό αυτό;



Θα έλεγα ότι οι _κοινωνικές συνθήκες_ γνώρισαν θεαματική βελτίωση και εντός του χώρου εφαρμογής, απ' όσο ξέρω. (Πόσο πιο μακριά μπορούμε να βρεθούμε από τους "μεταπολιτευτικούς μύθους"... :blink: )


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Το βασικό επιχείρημά μου είναι ότι αυτό που λες "οικονομική ελευθερία" τείνει να είναι "ελευθερία του εργοδότη", και ότι η λεγόμενη "μη παρεμβατικότητα" του κράτους είναι συνήθως υπέρ του εργοδότη. Επειδή ζούμε στον υπαρκτό καπιταλισμό, η παρεμβατικότητα είναι επίσης υπέρ του εργοδότη, συνήθως. Για το παράδειγμα της Χιλής ξέρουμε, έτσι;



Αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς ξέρουμε για το παράδειγμα της Χιλής.
Αν διαβάζει κανείς Ναόμι Κλάιν, πληροφορείται ότι ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός χρειάζεται σκληρή καταστολή για να εφαρμοστεί, με χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τη Χιλή. Δεν νομίζω ότι η Κλάιν φτάνει στο σημείο να ισχυριστεί ότι η χούντα του Πινοσέτ επικράτησε _προκείμενου _να εφαρμοστεί το σκληρό νεοφιλελεύθερο πείραμα, αλλά όλο και κάποιος θα το έχει υποστηρίξει.

Το θέμα είναι ότι υπάρχει και μια διαφορετική ανάγνωση στην ιστορία της Χιλής, και έχει ως εξής:
Επειδή οι οικονομικές ελευθερίες είναι αξεδιάλυτες από τις υπόλοιπες ατομικές ελευθερίες, όταν ένα αυταρχικό καθεστώς αρχίσει να υιοθέτει μέτρα φιλελευθεροποίησης της οικονομίας θα αναγκαστεί, αργά ή γρήγορα, να περιορίσει τον αυταρχικό χαρακτήρα του γενικότερα. Στη Χιλή συνέβη ακριβώς αυτό. Μέσα σε συνθήκες πλήρους οικονομικής κατάρρευσης, ο Πινοσέτ άρχισε το 1975 να εφαρμόζει μέτρα φιλελευθεροποίησης της οικονομίας (Σικάγο Μπόις κλπ). Τα μέτρα απέδωσαν: ο πληθωρισμός τιθασεύτηκε και η οικονομία σταθεροποιήθηκε. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου, ο αυταρχισμός του καθεστώτος άρχισε σιγά σιγά να περιορίζεται, οδηγώντας τελικά σε ελεύθερες εκλογές το 1989. Σήμερα η Χιλή είναι ένα σύγχρονο, δημοκρατικό κράτος. 

Κάτι παρόμοιο συνέβη στην Κίνα, με τις μεταρρυθμίσεις του Ντενγκ τη δεκαετία του '80. Στην Κίνα βέβαια ο πολιτικός φιλελευθερισμός έχει πολύ δρόμο να διανύσει ακόμη, αλλά δεν χωρά αμφιβολία ότι η σημερινή Κίνα είναι ένα πολύ λιγότερο αυταρχικό κράτος απ' όσο ήταν επί Μάο. 

Η γενική ιδέα είναι ότι ένα αυταρχικό καθεστώς δεν μπορεί να παραμείνει για πολύ καιρό στην εξουσία όταν δεν ελέγχει το ίδιο την οικονομία.



Marinos said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες γνώρισαν θεαματική βελτίωση και εντός του χώρου εφαρμογής, απ' όσο ξέρω.



Σοβαρά το πιστεύεις αυτό;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Την ξέρω τη συζήτηση για τη Χιλή και (όπως θα περίμενε κανείς) δεν με πείθει. Ποιο είναι το άλλο παράδειγμα για το "αυταρχικό καθεστώς"; Και πόσα άλλα παραδείγματα χούντας που έπεσε λόγω... φιλελευθερισμού έχουμε; 

Και ναι, βεβαίως το πιστεύω σοβαρά. Εργασία, παιδεία, υγεία, κατοίκηση, όλα βελτιώθηκαν θεαματικά· δεν υπάρχει μόνο η μεσαία τάξη στον κόσμο, πόσο μάλλον στην τσαρική Ρωσία -- λέω να μην πιάσουμε το πολιτικό σκέλος γιατί θα ξεφύγουμε κι άλλο.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Γιατί, πόσες άλλες χούντες ξέρεις που εφάρμοσαν φιλελεύθερη οικονομική πολιτική;

Τώρα, το άλλο ζήτημα είναι τεράστιο, αλλά η εργασία, η παιδεία, η υγεία, η κατοίκηση κλπ *δεν* ήταν θεαματικά βελτιωμένες ούτε στα γκουλάγκ της Σιβηρίας, ούτε στα κολχόζ της Ουκρανίας, ούτε στους αγρούς του θανάτου της Καμπότζης. Ο σοσιαλισμός, όπου και αν εφαρμόστηκε, επέβαλε συστήματα στυγνού αυταρχισμού και οικονομικής ανέχειας. Πολλές δήθεν βελτιώσεις ήταν μόνο κατ' όνομα βελτιώσεις που πλάσαρε το καθεστώς στους πολίτες του για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Μόνο το ΚΚΕ σήμερα τις παίρνει στα σοβαρά. Εκτός αν θεωρείς παιδεία την προπαγανδιστική κατήχηση ή ανεκτές κοινωνικές συνθήκες διαβίωσης να φοβάσαι τη σκιά σου και να κάθεσαι με τις ώρες σε ουρές έξω από καταστήματα που δεν έχουν προϊόντα. Λυπάμαι που τα γράφω αυτά, αλλά κάνεις σαν να μην τα έχεις ακούσει ποτέ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Λογικοί άνθρωποι είμαστε: έχεις δέκα (ας πούμε, μια και βεβαίως είναι πολύ περισσότερες) χούντες που κάποτε έπεσαν. Έχεις μία που εφάρμοσε σούπερ φιλελεύθερη οικονομική πολιτική. Κι αυτή έπεσε. Σοβαρά βγάζεις αιτιακή σχέση;

Στο τεράστιο ζήτημα (ωχ, με ξεσκέπασες! :) ) λοιπόν. Η προπαγανδιστική κατήχηση γέννησε τους φυσικούς και μαθηματικούς της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης; (Μιλάς σε κάποιον ο οποίος παραλίγο να γίνει μαθηματικός επειδή τον συνάρπασε ο απειροστικός λογισμός στη θεματική εγκυκλοπαίδεια της Ακαδημίας Επιστημών της ΕΣΣΔ ;) ) Για να το πω με άλλους όρους, το τίμημα των πολιτικών ελευθεριών που κέρδισαν οι Ανατολικοευρωπαίοι δεν ήταν η δωρεάν υγεία, η εργασία για όλους; Δεν έχεις ακούσει για το ιατρικό θαύμα της Κούβας; Κάνεις σα να μην έχεις ακούσει ποτέ για την κατάσταση των μαζών επί τσάρου ή επί Μπατίστα (επειδή μιλάμε για βελτίωση, και μάλιστα σε πολύ συγκεκριμένους τομείς).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2015)

Όχι, δεν σπεύδω να τεκμηριώσω αιτιακή σχέση από μία και μόνη περίπτωση. Απλά έγραψα ότι υπάρχει _και_ αυτή η ανάγνωση της χιλιανής ιστορίας. Και ότι, σε μικρότερο βαθμό, κάτι παρόμοιο έχει συμβεί και στην Κίνα (εκεί βέβαια δεν έχουν παραχωρηθεί ακόμη πολιτικές ελευθερίες, αλλά το σύστημα είναι σαφώς λιγότερο αυταρχικό απ' ό,τι ήταν). Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι το αντίστροφο: ότι ο (νεο)φιλελευθερισμός χρειάζεται τον αυταρχισμό για να επιβληθεί (βλ. Ναόμι Κλάιν, δόγμα του σοκ κλπ). Για μένα, ο αυταρχισμός ακυρώνει εξορισμού τον φιλελευθερισμό.

Τώρα, για τη δήθεν δωρεάν υγεία των ανατολικοευρωπαίων, ίσως θα έπρεπε να λάβεις υπ' όψιν ότι το προσδόκιμο επιβίωσης στο ανατολικό μπλοκ ήταν 15 με 20 ολόκληρα χρόνια μικρότερο από το προσδόκιμο επιβίωσης στη Δύση. Η υγεία στο ανατολικό μπλοκ ούτε δωρεάν ήταν (την πλήρωναν με το αίμα τους οι ανατολικοευρωπαίοι), ούτε υγεία ήταν. Για την παιδεία έχω πολλά να πω, αλλά μιας και αναφέρεις τα μαθηματικά, έχω κρατήσει, από την εποχή που δούλευα στο ΥΠΕΠΘ, αντίγραφο από ένα πτυχίο μαθηματικού από την Αλβανία. Τα μαθήματα του α' εξαμήνου ήταν: Άλγεβρα Ι, Απειροστικός Λογισμός Ι, Αναλυτική Γεωμετρία Ι, Μαρξισμός-Λενινισμός Ι, Διαλεκτικός Υλισμός Ι. Αντίστοιχα στο β' εξάμηνο. Κατά μέσο όρο, ανά δύο μαθήματα που αφορούσαν τα μαθηματικά αντιστοιχούσε ένα μάθημα θρησκευτικής κατήχησης.

Τέλος πάντων, είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα σε πείσω, οπότε ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι νόημα υπάρχει σε μια συζήτηση να δείχνουμε τις τερατώδεις αποτυχίες της άλφα ή της βήτα ακραίας επιλογής; Θα θέλατε εσείς να ζούσατε σε αποτυχημένες εκδοχές του συστήματος που προτιμάτε; Απαντήστε λοιπόν στο δικό μου ερώτημα: Συμφωνείτε ή δεν συμφωνείτε ότι η ομαλή εξέλιξη θα προέλθει από τη διαρκή αναζήτηση της σύνθεσης που αναζητούν τα πιο προοδευτικά μυαλά του δυτικού πολιτισμού, της ισορροπίας, του μέτρου;



Επειδή panadeli και Μαρίνος τσακώνονται σε υπερβολικά πολιτισμένο ύφος, λέω να τσιγκλίσω εσένα μπας και γίνει κάνας καβγάς της προκοπής. :)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα πει σύνθεση _σήμερα_. Η μεταπολεμική σύνθεση (ιστορικός συμβιβασμός μάλλον θα έλεγα, για τους λόγους που εξέθεσε ο Μαρίνος: προέκυψε περισσότερο από τον ανταγωνισμό και υπολογισμούς ισχύος παρά από εκούσια φωτισμένη αποφασιστικότητα με γνώμονα το μέτρο) της ευρωπαϊκής σοσιαλδημοκρατίας δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει πια τίποτε, δεν ξέρω δηλαδή αν συντρέχουν οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες να καταστεί κάτι διαφορετικό από μια μάχη οπισθοφυλακής χαμένη από χέρι. Αν έχει ένα κύριο χαρακτηριστικό ο σύγχρονος χρηματοπιστωτικός παγκοσμιοποιημένος καπιταλισμός είναι το γεγονός ότι είναι δομικά αδηφάγος: εξ ορισμού είναι ισχυρότερος από κοινωνικές ομάδες, πολιτικές δυνάμεις και τα ίδια τα κράτη, εξ ορισμού απαιτεί όλο και λιγότερους φραγμούς για να λειτουργήσει (έστω με τις βαθύτατες και αναπόφευκτες δομικές του κρίσεις). H TTIP για την οποία εξακολουθούμε να ξέρουμε επισήμως ελάχιστα είναι απλώς το πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα.

Το ζήτημα λοιπόν σήμερα δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η επιλογή ενός μέσου δρόμου, κυρίως επειδή εκλείπουν σταδιακά τα μέσα εφαρμογής οποιασδήποτε μέσης κατάστασης. Το ζήτημα σήμερα, για όσους δεν επιθυμούν τον πούρο νεοφιλελευθερισμό και το αόρατο αλλά απολύτως απτό χέρι του είναι να βρεθούν απολύτως νέα εργαλεία σκέψης που θα παρακάμπτουν αντί να προσπαθούν να βάλουν ένα διακριτικό φρένο τις σημερινές δομές του οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Και πώς να τσακωθούμε με αυτό, βρε Πιδύε; Ποιος να διαφωνήσει;

Βάλε τουλάχιστον εικονογράφηση που να ανάβει τα αίματα: :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Το ζήτημα σήμερα, για όσους δεν επιθυμούν τον πούρο νεοφιλελευθερισμό και το αόρατο αλλά απολύτως απτό χέρι του είναι να βρεθούν απολύτως νέα εργαλεία σκέψης που θα παρακάμπτουν αντί να προσπαθούν να βάλουν ένα διακριτικό φρένο στις σημερινές δομές του οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι.



Θα πολεμήσεις ακόμα και τον μετριασμένο νεοφιλελευθερισμό χωρίς την ισορροπία στο δίπολο ελευθερία-δικαιοσύνη, χωρίς τη σοφία της ιστορικής εμπειρίας, χωρίς τον προβληματισμό που έχει προηγηθεί ακριβώς για το ζήτημα που σε προβληματίζει κι εσένα; Ούτε που θα τολμούσα να κάνω βήμα χωρίς όλα αυτά, για να πάω πού, σε ποια νέα εργαλεία σκέψης; Με χαρά να ακούσω τις προτάσεις σου αν έχεις βρει κάτι.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με χαρά να ακούσω τις προτάσεις σου αν έχεις βρει κάτι.



To 2046 θα είμαι έτοιμος να καταθέσω εισήγηση. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς να τσακωθούμε με αυτό, βρε Πιδύε;



Δεν το 'χω, ε; Μήπως να γράψω κάτι στα μπασκετικά καλύτερα μπας κι έχω καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> To 2046 θα είμαι έτοιμος να καταθέσω εισήγηση.
> ...



Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Με άλλον ένα, φτιάχνουμε μια τριπλέτα, μια τριάδα, μια τρόικα, ένα τρίο μπελκάντο, κάτι τρισχιδές, βρε αδερφέ. 

Τότε, λοιπόν:








pidyo said:


> ...
> Το ζήτημα σήμερα [...] είναι να βρεθούν απολύτως νέα εργαλεία σκέψης που θα παρακάμπτουν αντί να προσπαθούν να βάλουν ένα διακριτικό φρένο τις σημερινές δομές του οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι.


















Εγώ βέβαια είμαι μαρξιστής, αλλά από άλλο ανέκδοτο:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Επειδή panadeli και Μαρίνος τσακώνονται σε υπερβολικά πολιτισμένο ύφος, λέω να τσιγκλίσω εσένα μπας και γίνει κάνας καβγάς της προκοπής. :)



Ερασιτέχνες...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Τι ξενέρες...


----------



## Themis (Jun 17, 2015)

Έτσι μπράβο, ρε παιδιά, ώστε να διατηρείται και το ενδιαφέρον όσων έχουν παραιτηθεί από κάθε ψευδαίσθηση συμμετοχής και παρακολουθούν το νήμα με αγνές ηδονοβλεπτικές προθέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

[έρχεται για μπουρλότο]


Marinos said:


> Α, αν είναι να έχουμε το αντεπιχείρημα του υπαρκτού... αν και νομίζω ότι αν ρωτήσεις στη σημερινή Βουλγαρία π.χ. για την κατάσταση όσον αφορά τις συνθήκες εργασίας δεν θα ευχαριστηθείς πολύ από την απάντηση. Για να δούμε και τον υπαρκτό φιλελευθερισμό ως προς αυτό το ειδικό ζήτημα (του τι σημαίνουν "οικονομικές ελευθερίες"). Παραπάνω αναφέρθηκες στις ΗΠΑ του 19ου αιώνα. Ιδού πρόχειρα η ελευθερία του εργάτη:
> Great Railroad Strike of 1877
> Rock Springs massacre (1885)
> Bay View Massacre (1886)
> ...



Μαρίνε, αφού βάζουμε αυτά, να βάλουμε κι αυτό όμως: Krostandt rebellion

[/έριξε το μπουρλότο και αποχωρεί στα νύχια των ποδιών τρίβοντας τα χέρια της]


----------



## Marinos (Jun 17, 2015)

Έχει σχέση η Κροστάνδη με τις οικονομικές ελευθερίες; Να έβαζες τις απεργίες στην Ουγγαρία να το καταλάβω.

[/αφήνει το γάντι στο πάτωμα και δείχνει ένα άλλο στο ράφι]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2015)

Και στην Ανατολική (ουπς!) στη Λ.Δ. Γερμανία το '53 (κάπου έχω βάλει εδώ μέσα και το γνωστό ποίημα του Μπρεχτ, για τον λαό που έχασε την εμπιστοσύνη της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής του...)

Και να περάσουμε και από το Γκντανσκ μια βόλτα, από τα ναυπηγεία...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

:lol: 
Έχει σχέση κυρίως με τη βίαιη καταστολή που ακολούθησε, η οποία κατέπνιξε τα αιτήματα των εξεγερμένων, κάποια από τα οποία ήταν οικονομικής φύσης.
[/κάνει ότι δεν βλέπει το ράφι και συνεχίζει το βιολί της]


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Κακώς αναλώνεστε στην παρελθοντολογία. Η συζήτηση πρέπει να αφορά τις σημερινές δυτικές κοινωνίες (ξεχάστε, για λίγο ή για πολύ, τα άλλα μοντέλα, ξεπερασμένα και υποθετικά) και πώς θα εξασφαλίζουν απασχόληση, εγγυημένο ελάχιστο εισόδημα, περίθαλψη, σιγουριά για το μέλλον, χωρίς να χαθεί ο δυναμισμός των επιχειρηματιών και μια ήπια ανταγωνιστικότητα. Τι μπορεί να προσφέρει η Κροστάνδη σε μια σύγχρονη συζήτηση;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 17, 2015)

Εντάξει, κι εγώ βασάνιζα τους Νέγρους. Θέλετε να μετατρέψουμε το νήμα σε σοβιετολογικό εκεί που το είχαμε εξειδικεύσει τόσο; Να το κάνουμε, αλλά δεν θα είμαι τόσο διαθέσιμος -- ας πιαστώ όμως απ' την Κροστάνδη για να πω ότι είναι μια καλή αρχή για κάτι που εξηγεί πολλά για τη σοβιετική ιστορία: την διαρκή εμπόλεμη κατάσταση. Καλώς ή κακώς, οι Σοβιετικές κυβερνήσεις έβλεπαν τον κόσμο σαν έναν πόλεμο μεταξύ δύο συστημάτων· και όχι μόνον αυτοί, όλοι ξέρουμε--κι ας μην προβάλλεται όσο το Μπρεστ-Λιτόφσκ ή το σύμφωνο Μολότοφ-Ρίμπεντροπ--ότι υπήρξε μια διαρκής προσπάθεια υπονόμευσης του σοβιετικού καθεστώτος, ξεκινώντας από την αγγλική, γαλλική (και ελληνική) επέμβαση το '19. Το σοβιετικό κράτος βρέθηκε στο ξεκίνημά του σε μια κατάσταση ανάλογη του γαλλικού το 1791, και αντέδρασε με έναν παρόμοιο τρόπο σχεδόν νομοτελειακά. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ιστορικά θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει άλλος δρόμος, όσο και να τον ήθελα. Ξέρω ότι εδώ και είκοσι-τριάντα χρόνια είναι να πετιέται η Γαλλική Επανάσταση μαζί με τα απόνερα, αλλά βλέποντας το μακροπρόθεσμο αποτέλεσμά της δεν είμαι αυτής της γνώμης.

[/τελικά σηκώνει το γάντι, το φοράει, παίρνει και φοράει και το άλλο απ' το ράφι έστω και μισό, κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Κακώς αναλώνεστε στην παρελθοντολογία. Η συζήτηση πρέπει να αφορά τις σημερινές δυτικές κοινωνίες (ξεχάστε, για λίγο ή για πολύ, τα άλλα μοντέλα, ξεπερασμένα και υποθετικά) και πώς θα εξασφαλίζουν απασχόληση, εγγυημένο ελάχιστο εισόδημα, περίθαλψη, σιγουριά για το μέλλον, χωρίς να χαθεί ο δυναμισμός των επιχειρηματιών και μια ήπια ανταγωνιστικότητα. Τι μπορεί να προσφέρει η Κροστάνδη σε μια σύγχρονη συζήτηση;



Ουφ, ναι, οκ. Πάω να ξαναδώ το Goodbye Lenin...


----------

